# Columbus Ohio and the metro area.



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fouth and Gay Streets

























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Arena District

















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Bilder: Chadoh21


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Victorian Village is a neighborhood located north and near west of downtown Columbus, Ohio, USA. It is an older area with a fair number of established trees for an urban setting. Neil Avenue, a street running north/south and eventually crossing through the campus of The Ohio State University, is its main thoroughfare.

Most of the houses within the village were originally built in the early 1900s, when a streetcar line ran through that part of town. Some of the wealthier citizens wished for a location convenient to the train, so residences quickly sprang up in the area. Today some of the homes have been split into rented apartments, while others remain as historical landmarks. Still others have since been purchased and restored to their original style.

The neighborhood, along with nearby Short North, is considered a gay village. Many of the homes are owned by same-sex couples, contributing to the diversity of the neighborhood. Gay gentrification was instrumental in the redevelopment of Victorian Village after the area declined in the 1960s and 1970s. The area has an architectural review commission to oversee renovations and ensure that the neighborhood retains its character.

Once a year, usually in September, the community holds an annual Parade of Homes event, with approximately a dozen houses opening their doors for people to walk through and admire. The night before, an additional "bonus" house not on the general public's list is toured as part of a fundraiser for the area. Dinners served in local restaurants, and occasionally individuals' homes, also support it.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victorian_Village


Neil Avenue, Victorian Village


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Brewery District

*The Brewery District is a neighborhood located in Columbus, Ohio, USA. Located just south of the central business district, the area has a history stretching nearly 200 years. It is bounded by Interstate 70 on the north, Pearl Street on the east, Greenlawn Avenue on the south, and the Scioto River on the west. The first brewery was opened by German immigrant Louis Hoster in 1836. At the height of its success, there were five breweries located in the area. As the years passed, consolidation of the breweries took place. However, the market went south when in 1919 the 18th Amendment (Prohibition) was approved. The area declined, becoming home to some industry and warehouses. In recent years, redevelopment has taken place on a large scale, with numerous restaurants, bars, and even a grocery store coming to the area. The radio station CD 101 also calls the district home.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brewery_District


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*German Village

In 1796, Congress appropriated the Refugee Lands for individuals who had supported the Colonial cause in the American Revolution. By 1802, an American Revolution veteran named John McGowan claimed 328 acres, most of what would become the German Village. As German immigrants arrived, McGowan sold tracts of land to them. By 1814, the German Village found its roots, originally called "die alte sud ende" (the old south end), and German immigrants contributed to building the first statehouse. By 1830, massive German immigration to the city had occurred. The most influential German newspaper in 1843 was "Der Westbote". Many would serve in the American Civil War, thus gaining the universal respect of the local citizens. By 1865, one-third of Columbus's population was German and the community was flourishing. They built up the local neighborhood, including many businesses, schools, and churches. The schools were so superior that English-speaking residents of Columbus chose to attend them. German-American George Karb would become mayor of the city, twice, at the end of the 19th century, and again in the early 20th century.

The area was in serious decline throughout the first half of the 20th century, however, due to anti-German sentiment during World War I. This was sparked with the sinking of the Lusitania by Germany, which claimed to have killed innocent women and children. The media used this to demonize Germany and German-Americans. The Germans claimed it was transporting weapons in a war zone, which the British and American governments denied. In 2008, however, millions of rounds of ammunition were found at the wreckage of the ship. What ensued was the teaching of German in public schools being banned, and German textbooks burned. German street names were changed, and Schiller Park was renamed Washington Park. The anti-German sentiment fueled by the media was so bad that in 1918 German books were burned on Broad St., and at the foot of the Schiller statue. Despite the hatred, the German-American community would produce Columbus's finest war hero, and one of America's, from World War 1, Captain Eddie Rickenbacker, for whom Rickenbacker International Airport in southern Columbus is named for. Further decline occurred later due to the closing of the local breweries during Prohibition, another response to the anti-German sentiment. After the war, the south end was zoned for manufacturing, leading to the erosion of the area's residential feel. In World War Two, the street car tracks and wrought iron fences were confiscated for the war effort. By the 1950s, the area had become a slum. The city then demolished one-third of the neighborhood.

Nearing complete destruction, Frank Fetch defied the common wisdom and purchased a house on Wall St., determined to rebuild the neighborhood. Fetch would create the German Village Society. In June of 1960, the society hosted the first Haus und Garten Tour, which attracted visitors and the local media to eight restored homes, and two gardens. Today the tour is one of the city's most popular events. Frank Fetch Park today in the German Village bears the name of the man who it honors.

Concerned citizens managed to save its historic architecture from demolition in the 1960s by successfully lobbying for a local commission, the German Village Commission, to have power over external changes made to buildings, and by getting the area listed on the National Register of Historic Places in 1975. The German Village Society presently has over 1,000 preservationists dedicated to maintaining the historic quality of the buildings and neighborhood, and German Village is currently considered one of the most desirable areas to live in the city, if not the premiere place in Columbus to live. More than 1600 buildings have been restored since 1960, and it is credited as one of the most premiere restoration districts in the world. By the 1980s, the restoration was near complete. Today it is the largest privately funded historic district on the National Register of Historic Places.

German Village is the home of the first Max & Erma's.

The average home price in the neighborhood is $377,450. Several homes in the neighborhood price at over $1 million, including a 5200 square foot home that sold in August 2007 for $1.5 million. German Village residents include a who's who of the city elite, including local CBS anchor Andrea Cambern, a pillar of the neighborhood and city who donates her time to many worthy causes, and who is open about her residence--a $1.89 million home on Beck St. She narrated a 10-minute documentary short about the village that won one of four 2006 Ohio Historic Preservation Office Awards.

In 2007, German Village was recognized by the White House as a Preserve America Community.

German Village has a commercial strip mainly centered along Third Street, with mostly locally owned restaurants—such as Katzinger's Delicatessen—and the 32-room Book Loft bookstore, as well as the tall-steepled St. Mary Catholic Church constructed in 1868. The village is mostly a residential neighborhood of sturdy, red-brick homes with wrought iron fences along tree-lined, brick-paved streets. The German Village Guest House has been recognized as one of the best in the Midwest by the NY Post, the Cleveland Plain Dealer, and the St Louis Post Dispatch.

At the southern end of German Village is Schiller Park, named after Friedrich von Schiller, which was once a community meeting ground for the German settlement. It is now the site of recreational facilities, gardens and an amphitheater, which hosts free live performances of Shakespearean plays during the summer months courtesy of the Actor's Theatre.

In July 2009, following German Village Society mismanagement of the 2008 Oktoberfest, the society rejected the Oktoberfest for that year, a decades old tradition. Several members would resign from the society, including a director who moved home to Georgia. However, Schmidt's Sausage Haus stepped up to sponsor the event and it would continue.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Village
































































Mich


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Camp Chase Confederate cemetery, Westgate


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Franklinton (Franklinton is one of those neighborhoods in the city which has seen better days. I wanted to included it because to often on SSC, we only show the "nice" parts of town. But ust like in every other city in this country, we have our fair share of depressed neighborhoods.) 

Info I found on line about the Franklinton Neighborhood. Enjoy!

*Franklinton is a neighborhood in Columbus, Ohio. Lucas Sullivant, a Virginia born land surveyor, established Franklinton in 1797. It is bordered by the Scioto River on the east and north, Greenlawn Avenue on the south, and I-70 on the west. West Broad Street, or Route 40, is one of the country's first roads and is Franklinton's main throughway.

Franklinton is the neighborhood immediately west of downtown. It gets its colorful nickname because much of the land lies below the level of the Scioto and Olentangy rivers, and a floodwall is required to contain the rivers and protect the area from devastating floods. The fertile, low-lying bottom land was ideal for farming, with the river serving as a direct connection to the Ohio River and beyond. (Just to the west of Franklinton is a group of smaller neighborhoods commonly referred to as "The Hilltop.") More recently, "the Bottoms" has been applied to describe the low socioeconomic status and comparatively high crime rate of the area.

According to the Franklinton Area Commission:

-Though Franklinton is the last downtown neighborhood to be redeveloped, it is actually the birth place of Columbus, settled 15 years before the city itself. 

-Franklinton was once a separate city from Columbus, like the present-day cities of Bexley and Whitehall, which are both completely surrounded by the city of Columbus, but continue to exist as separate municipalities. 

-Since the completion of the floodwall, the community redevelopment has included more than forty residential projects, a new firehouse, two new schools, new residential dorms at Mount Carmel Medical Center West and the exploration of countless commercial projects. 

-This neighborhood has easy access to all of Columbus' major highways. 

-The neighborhood is a recovering flood area. *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklinton,_Columbus,_Ohio


COSI



























































































B and O Railroad Station




























Old School along 315 and the surrounding neighborhood

















































































































































Downtown on a cold and rainy Sunday



























































































VERY VERY Disturbing! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
































































New Franklin county Courthouse (Feb 2009)


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ohio Dominican University. I attended ODU until 2005, at which time I went to Cleveland State where I finished my BA. 2003-2005. 


Here are some Quick Facts about Ohio Dominican: 
*
Founding
Ohio Dominican University was chartered in 1911 as the College of Saint Mary of the Springs. It was originally founded as an all-women's school, becoming coeducational in 1964. The name was changed to Ohio Dominican College in 1968. Ohio Dominican became a university on July 1, 2002 under an ambitious strategic plan to become one of the country's preeminent small Catholic universities.

Church Affiliation 
Roman Catholic. Founded by the Dominican Sisters of St. Mary of the Springs

Motto 
"To contemplate truth and to share with others the fruits of this contemplation."

What is "Dominican"?
St. Dominic founded the Order of Preachers in 1216. Dominicans are formed throughout their entire lives according to the four pillars established by St. Dominic: Prayer, Study, Ministry and Community. The Dominican tradition of spirituality is rooted in common life: liturgical prayer and meditation, study, and ministry of the Word. These values continue to guide the steps of faculty, students, and staff at Ohio Dominican. *


http://www.ohiodominican.edu/about/default.asp





























New Student Center from Sunbury Road^^^^





































My old dorm ^^^^



























































































Library^^^^


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Olde Town East

History of Olde Towne East
Olde Towne East was a bedroom community during the 19th century and 20th century. One of the very first suburban areas in Columbus, Ohio which was made possible by the installation of the city’s first horse drawn streetcars starting in 1863. Olde Towne East, as it is called now, was annexed into the city of Columbus by 1870. It had previously been an area of family operated farms and countryside stretching along the National Road (Broad Street) from Washington D.C. In 1882, trolley tracks were laid on Oak Street to Kelton Ave where the streetcar barn still stands, providing convenient transportation to former location of the Ohio State Fairgrounds, (now Franklin Park Conservatory and Gardens), and to downtown Columbus. By 1886, large sections of the area had been subdivided into residential lots. These new homes were built for many affluent politicians, businessmen, industrialists, architects, and land speculators who would shape the future of the city of Columbus. There were also no de facto religious restrictions against Jewish and Catholic families that were common in some other developing neighborhoods.

Some of the best known residents included: James Thurber (Cartoonist and Humorist), H.S. Hallwood (inventor of paving blocks), the Hoster family (beer brewers), John Jay Barber (Artist), Joseph Yost (Architect, designer of the Governor’s Mansion and Broad Street Presbyterian Church among many other buildings in the area, see figures 21 & 22), William Fisher (Writer and Humorist), the Lazarus family (retailers, founders of the Lazarus Department Store progenitor of Macy's), Alice Schille (painter), and the Governors of the State of Ohio from 1920 to 1957. In 1896, E.T. Paul opened his blacksmith’s shop at 115 Parsons Ave, next to his buggy shop. Today, E.T. Paul and Sons Co. is the oldest independent tire dealership in the U.S. Olde Towne East was once known as the “Silk Stocking District” in reference to the expensive clothing of its wealthy residents. The city’s most intelligent/shrewd, creative/artful, wealthy/decadent, powerful/demure, and honorable/notorious citizens all resided in this neighborhood.

The proliferation of the automobile and the rise of an economic middle class marked the beginning of an evolution of Olde Towne. Columbus saw the creation of another ring of suburbs starting in the 1920s. To the immediate east of Olde Towne is the City of Bexley, which quickly began to absorb Olde Towne’s affluent residents. It was a classic conflict of "old money" versus "new money". After World War II the transformation was unstoppable. Gone were the wealthy urban residents of Olde Towne East who had either died, moved into more distant suburbs. The once grand and opulent mansions were either gutted of their expensive amenities such as, copper plumbing and porcelain sinks and bathtubs or partitioned and converted into apartments and nursing homes. The Broad Street Boulevard a long strip of landscaped median that extended through the neighborhood from the state capitol to Franklin Park was removed to make room for more car traffic lanes and the zoning was changed for commercial offices. The Interstate Highway System introduced in the late 1950’s was also a cause of the decline (see figure 23). Interstate 71 physically divided the neighborhood from its city center and created an inner city “island”. The so-called “white flight” had begun with the introduction of the freeway system, more suburbs, and desegregation. The neighborhood became by the 1970s a predominately African-American community. Olde Towne East still provided easy access to jobs and necessities by foot or public transportation, and the many large old homes and apartments were much more affordable compared to the new suburbs. The area’s buildings and the original residents still mostly owned homes however, the lack of home ownership has been suggested as a factor for the economic decline that followed.

Revitalization is now underway. These structures are being restored to the grand homes they once were. Originally costing perhaps $6000 to construct during the 19th and early 20th century. In April 2000 the highest sales price was $350,000. If an Olde Towne East home was constructed today the cost would be astronomical, and practically impossible to build due to the now rare fine craftsmanship of the era and expensive materials used.


Architecture and Historical Preservation
Olde Towne East saw many of Columbus’ finest homes built within the area and much of that architectural legacy still exists today. There are more than a thousand uniquely styled homes in the Olde Towne area, some built as early as 1830, representing over 50 unique architectural styles. During the late 19th and early 20th centuries, Olde Towne East represented some of the most popular American building styles spanning 100 years, which included: Federal, Italianate, Victorian, Queen Anne, Gothic Revival, Tudor, Colonial Revival, American Foursquare, and American Craftsman. All of these classic styles have been well presented in the area by local architects and craftsmen. Characteristics of the homes of Olde Towne often include art glass windows, hand carved woodwork, parquetry, stone details, ornate tile work, natural slate and tile roofs, artful wrought iron fencing, and elaborate brick and stone exteriors all created with the abundant resources that were available in the local area 100 years ago.

Bricks, tiles, glass, and iron were all produced in southeastern and northeastern Ohio and made available through the extensive canal systems and later railroads of the day. The dense native forests provided the white oak, walnut, maple, and gum woods commonly used throughout these homes. Features of the home’s designs often include: formal parlors, libraries, multiple dining rooms some seating up to 30 guests, ballrooms, large attics, expansive porches, elegantly tiled bathrooms, gas fireplaces, and wine cellars. In addition, carriage houses for the larger than most contemporary homes are commonplace and most homes often include quarters for houseservants.

Historical preservation in Olde Towne East is an important aspect of the community today. Many present day suburban neighborhoods such as Dublin, Ohio do not employ the unique construction techniques as used in the former era gone by. In 1989, the Bryden Road Historic District was created within the City of Columbus’ Department of Development. The city’s Historic Resource Commission according to the recommendations of the Ohio Historic Society now governs alterations to these structures. Today’s residents are fostering a rebirth, wholly restoring, renovating and preserving the original character of the houses while creating a unique urban community.

The Olde Towne East Neighborhood Association (OTENA) was founded in 1975 as a non-profit organization to promote civic pride and cultural awareness. OTENA now plays an active role in neighborhood zoning and development issues, and strives to help create a community that values its historic structures. Started in 1982 and presented by OTENA, the Olde Towne Tour of Homes was intended to introduce area homeowners and to exchange ideas and expertise. In 1985, the Holiday Tour was created to present the contemporary traditions of residents including Christmas, Hanukkah, and Kwanzaa. Today, the tours continue to highlight renovations in progress, showcase period restorations, and present modern day necessities in a historic setting. One of the tours biggest objectives is to inform people from other parts of the Columbus area of the historic value of existing structures and to welcome them to experience the community that an urban environment can create. Many of the visitors continue to be from the families who originally lived in the area.


Land Use Changes Over Time
The land use in Olde Towne East has changed many times in its existence, from its beginning when it was an affluent neighborhood to its decline and now again to its rebirth. The tactics then employed as outlined in the documentary film Flag Wars to show just how the requisition and purchasing of the homes played out. Which included the removal of many poor African Americans and the mentally ill residents and the hostile reception of some homosexual renovators in the process. The social issues in question brings about wondering how change should truly occur. Shot over four years, "Flag Wars" is a poignant 90-minute account of economic competition between two historically oppressed groups, seen through the politics and pain of gentrification. The setting could be any city with a once stable working and middle class black community, now aging and economically depressed, in danger of losing control of their neighborhoods as wealthier home buyers gentrify block by block. In this case, the neighborhood is in Columbus, Ohio and the home buyers are largely white and gay.

The resulting conflicts are a case study of differences in perception. Where realtors and buyers see run-down homes, black residents see evidence of institutional racism that steered resources away from this community. What newer residents see as a beneficial effort to renovate and restore value, veteran residents see as an assault on their heritage and a threat to their ability to hold on to their homes.

The events in "Flag Wars" unfold against a backdrop of racism, homophobia, and tensions between privilege and poverty. Mix in government zoning boards, the court system, lending institutions, and civic leaders, and you've got a film that hits people "where they live." "Flag Wars" explores the complexity of gentrification, and the contradictions between intention and result, belief and action. It goes beyond merely assigning blame or labeling people as "good guys" or "bad guys" to examine the relationship between housing, heritage, and public policy.

Although the neighborhood resides an ample amount of history, the longstanding nearly century old African American history of the neighborhood is often overlooked and scorned. Moreover, there is a severe lack in private business and stores in the community. This is contributed by the stagnation of development with high price homes and slow housing market. Olde Towne East was once a suburb of Columbus and now is encompassed by Columbus, with more than a thousand homes in the area and numerous architectural styles. The diversity in Olde Towne East is unlike any other from the various architectural styles to the various people and social classes. To the north end of the community lies a congregation of housing projects along the Mount Vernon and Champion avenue corridors.


A Neighborhood of Choice & Change
At the beginning of this century, people chose to live in Olde Towne East for social status. Today, the residents choose to live there for the unique styling of the houses and their appreciation for the diverse community. The varied cultural and racial backgrounds, and economic levels that are present create a unique environment not found in any other Columbus neighborhood. Olde Towne East is a pedestrian-friendly neighborhood in a grid layout. The Columbus Metropolitan Library, The Columbus Museum of Art, Franklin University, Capital University Law School, and Columbus College of Art and Design, all within a 15 minute walk. The entire downtown of Columbus is easily accessible by bicycle or public bus. City, county, state and federal government agencies, including the Capitol Buildings of the State of Ohio, several regional and national banks, insurance companies, and major corporate headquarters are all accessible without the use of an automobile. There is convenient access to all other areas of the city by the freeway and bus systems that converge downtown. Beginning as the home of the city’s elite and currently home to a diverse urban community, Olde Towne East has seen many changes.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olde_Towne_East

Bryden Road (Formerly East Town Street)



























































































































































Columbus Health Department, Parsons Avenue. Formerly The School for the Blind. vvvv














































East Broad Street. vvvv










East Main Street. vvvv


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I love that city  Colombus city its very nice, amazing, great city for sure :cheers:


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Columbus is bless to have some great architecture. :yes:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guy!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More from Olde Town East

The Old Govenor's Mansion on East Broad Street. Now home to the Columbus Foundation. vvvv























































































































































































































































































































































Auburn Street. vvvv



















Fair Avenue School. vvvv










Bryden Road. vvvv


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

The first time i'd heard about this city was caused by the Columbus Crew football (soccer) club.
I understand now why the worker guys in the badge and the motto of "hard working".
Congrats!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Germania and the St. Partricks Day Parade line up

Germania is the German and German-American Club here in Columbus, which I have been a member of since December 2008. 




























Eric, my friend and German Tutor










Eric and Jon







































































































































































































A VERY VERY bad picture of me! (I've lost weight since then! LOL)


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

unbelievable pix. awesome!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

StevenW said:


> unbelievable pix. awesome!


Danke sehr!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Short North I

The Short North is a neighborhood in Columbus, Ohio, United States, centered on the main strip of High Street immediately north of downtown and extending until just south of the Ohio State University campus area. It is an easy walk from the convention center or Nationwide Arena district to the north. The Short North is often crowded on weekends, particularly during the monthly "Gallery Hop" and other local and downtown events.

The Short North is heavily populated with art galleries, specialty shops, pubs, nightclubs, and coffee houses. Most of its tightly packed brick buildings date from at least the early 20th century, with traditional storefronts along High Street (often with brightly painted murals on their side walls), and old apartment buildings and rowhouses and newer condominium developments in the surrounding blocks. The city installed 17 lighted metal archways extending across High Street throughout the Short North, reminiscent of such arches present in the area in the early 1900s.

The Short North is also known as a substantially gay neighborhood, and even the local businesses that do not explicitly cater to gay clientèle typically sport the gay pride flag.

A reputation for diversity and an artistic, Bohemian atmosphere has marked the Short North, with land prices and local rents rising steadily from the 'art boom's' humble beginnings as a squatter’s neighborhood in the 1980s. Prior to the boom, the neighborhood had suffered prolonged decay and from latent, street-level crime and gang violence as Columbus affluent residents followed the economic bubble outward--into the suburbs--during the 1960s and 1970s. The name "Short North", in fact, traces its roots back to the vernacular used by police for the area during this period of decomposition, namely as the neighborhood that--from a suburban commuter's perspective--had fallen 'just short' of the central business district's north end--both physically and economically.

With full-fledged rebirth and the visual arts community having reached a critical mass, the Short North hosts the "Gallery Hop" every first Saturday of the month, when its numerous art galleries open their doors late into the night to jam-packed streets and sidewalks populated with street musicians and other performers.

Since 1983, the Short North has also hosted the annual Doo Dah Parade, a parody of typical Fourth of July parades that includes politically-slanted paraders and floats as well as absurdities such as the "Marching Fidels," a band of Fidel Castro look-a-likes. The parade starts in neighboring Victorian Village, at Goodale Park, and winds north to finish coming south down High Street.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Short_North

(Not my best but oh well)


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Italian Village

Italian Village is a historic district located in the near north side of Columbus, Ohio, adjacent to the central business district. The area is bounded by Interstate 670 on the south, Fifth Avenue on the north, North High Street on the west, and the Conrail railroad tracks to the east. The Italian Village area was one of Columbus' first suburbs, annexed to the city of Columbus in 1862.

In the early 1970s, residents of Italian Village took action against the deteriorating physical condition of the area and the threat of having more and more historic buildings demolished. Residents and property owners, who felt a sense of community and had visions of an improved neighborhood, formed the Italian Village Society in 1972. One year later, the Italian Village Commission was established by Columbus City Council.

In 1986, the entire Short North Area (Italian Village, Victorian Village, and the High Street Commercial District) was awarded an All-America City Award, for its public-private partnership, in revitalization of the area. Several sections of Italian Village were recently listed on the National Register of Historic Places and another section is currently being considered for listing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italian_Village,_Columbus,_Ohio























































































































St. Johns Italian Catholic Church ^^^^


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Dennison Place*

*Dennison Place is located in the southern portion of the University District. There are 495 structures in Dennison Place, of which over 400 are single family homes or duplexes. There is more than 75% owner occupancy on these streets. 

Dennison Place has fine housing stock and well crafted homes. Though not a part of Victorian Village, some homes in Dennison Place have been included in the Victorian Village House and Garden Tour.

Dennison Place is also on the National Register of Historic Places. *

http://www.universitydistrict.org/dennisonplace.php


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Old Oaks

Old Oaks is a Historic District that is located just east of downtown Columbus, Ohio. The African-American neighborhood is bounded on the West by the homes on Ohio Avenue, on the East by the homes on Kimball Place, on the North by Mooberry Street, and on the South by Livingston Avenue. Old Oaks is the most intact of Columbus's turn-of-the-century streetcar era neighborhoods that show the homes of the middle and upper classes. It neighbors many notable areas including Livingston Park, Bryden Road Historic District and Driving Park, all with the common thread of the notable Livingston Avenue Corridor which was part of one of Columbus' first street car suburbs. Architecture styles include American Four-Squares in Mission and Neoclassical Revival styles, as well as Modified Queen Anne’s. The Old Oaks Civic Association is a volunteer group of residents who are interested in the continued restoration of the district as well as the betterment of the surrounding community.

Old Oaks is a turn-of-the-century streetcar suburb in Columbus, OH. The history of Old Oaks begins in 1891 when streetcar service became electrified. In 1892, a group of developers platted the Oakwood Addition subdivision. Before that time, horse-drawn trolleys stopped service at Ohio Avenue on Livingston Avenue and the land where Old Oaks is located was mostly farmland. A notable landmark, St. John's Catholic Church Parsonage & School, was built in 1898, with neighborhood construction taking place throughout the thirty-year period from 1892 to 1922. Many German Catholics actually moved from the South Side (in what is now German Village) to get away from the cramped housing and the foul-smell of the breweries and the Scioto River (which was used as a sewer before the sewer lines were laid). Old Oaks can be likened to a turn-of-the Century New Albany, OH. The Germans were close enough to schools, churches, extended family and businesses they knew but in an idyllic planned community.

Notable members of our community include William R Gault who was President of the Columbus Stock Yards and Vice-President of the Market Exchange Bank, Chic Harley, Ohio State University's first 3-time All-American and for whom Harley field at East High School is named and the Schottenstein Brothers who went on to form M/I Schottenstein.

Homes in Old Oaks show a predominance of architectural consistency with 2-1/2 story brick homes that boast large front porches. Homeowners were and are an economically, ethnically and religiously diverse group of people. Old Oaks is the most intact neighborhood from the turn-of-the Century that shows the homes of the middle and lower-upper classes of the Streetcar era.

Old Oaks became a Historic District in 1986 after a group of neighbors, petitioned the city for the designation for the above reasons. Residents went door to door to collect signatures from residents and homeowners indicating that they wanted the designation of Historic District. The significance is that major exterior changes to the homes' architecture cannot be made without the approval of the Historic Resources Commission in the form of a Certificate of Appropriateness (COA). These changes include siding of a wood frame home with vinyl or aluminum, removing slate roof shingles and replacing with asphalt and changing out wood frame windows with aluminum or vinyl ones to cite a few common housing projects. You must also get a COA for new paint colors and for adding fencing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Oaks_Historic_District

St. John's Parish House on Ohio Avenue. vvvv 










St. John's Catholic Church on Ohio Avenue. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Harrison West.

In a several block area along the Olentangy River, Harrison West is the western part of the Near Northside Historic District and was placed on the National Register of Historic Places in 1975.

Highlights of the neighborhood include several parks and public art. The Olentangy River runs through the neighborhood providing access to the Olentangy Multi-Use Trail which stretches from Downtown to north of I-270 in Worthington. The Third Avenue Business District boasts two cafes with wi-fi connections so you can enjoy our neighborhood over your favorite drink and sandwich.

Established during the late 1800s and early 1900s on farmland that was first plowed by veterans of the Revolutionary War, the neighborhood of Harrison West featured brick streets, housing built by craftsmen for workers in nearby factories, and fine examples of turn-of-the-century American town planning and architecture.

http://www.ohiohighways.net/

Harrison Park Development









































































Now the Old section


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Harrison West, Part Two

The last set I did was mostly a new development called "Harrison Place". Well I figured it was time to show the other, older side of the neighborhood. 





















































































































































































Vermont Place


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Lincoln Theatre

The Lincoln Theatre is a 566-seat performing arts venue located at 769 E. Long Street in the King-Lincoln neighborhood of Columbus, Ohio.

The theater is owned by the City of Columbus under the auspices of the Lincoln Theatre Association. Operation of the facility is managed by CAPA (The Columbus Association for the Performing Arts).


History

Opened on November 26, 1928 as the Ogden Theatre, the theater was developed by the local entrepreneur Al Jackson. It fulfilled a then pressing need of the African-American community in Columbus for its own entertainment and cultural center. Designed in the Egyptian Revival style, it originally offered films along with live vaudeville and musical performers. A large ballroom was also used for social events. The theater was renamed the Lincoln in 1939 and continued operating as a movie theater through the 1960s. It also regularly presented musical artists including local star Nancy Wilson, Count Basie, and Cab Calloway.

Closed since the early 1970s, the Lincoln has been the object of numerous restoration projects for the last two decades. In 2007, the current Lincoln Theatre Association led a coalition of supporters including the City of Columbus, Mayor Michael B. Coleman, Franklin County, and local businesses to launch a thorough renovation of the theater. Combining restoration of the original Egyptian-themed decorative elements with completely modern facilities, seating and stage equipment, the renovated venue reopened to the public on May 25, 2009 with an open house. The first performance was by the Broadway star Maurice Hines on May 28, 2009. Hines has also been named Artistic Director in Residence for the year 2009.

The theater is operated by CAPA and is creating partnerships with ten local performing arts organizations to present a varied slate of events. One of these, the Columbus Jazz Arts Group will present concerts at the theater and it will also operate a Jazz Academy in a new facility on the upper floors of the Lincoln building. The Jazz Academy will offer music education and coaching sessions and informal performances.

The Lincoln Theatre is listed on the National Register of Historic Places. Its restoration and reopening are a key part of the City of Columbus's long-term plan to redevelop the historic King-Lincoln neighborhood*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lincoln_Theatre_(Columbus,_Ohio)


(Forgive the poor quality of the interior photos)













































































































Ballroom of the Lincoln vvvv




































































































Long Street vvvv









































































Monreo Avenue vvvv
























































































































































































































































































Ohio Avenue School vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Olde Town East

Franklin Avenue


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for taking us on that tour through your city! I love the old Lincoln Theatre! :yes:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> Thanks for taking us on that tour through your city! I love the old Lincoln Theatre! :yes:


Thank you for taking the time to look at them!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Short North II


































































































































































































































West Hubbard Avenue vvvv
































































Hubbard Avenue School vvvv









































































Dennison Avenue vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Short North. Part 3

The last two sets were of what most considered the more "refined" southern half of the neighborhood. This is the area from about 1st Avenue, up too about Smith Place. Its alittle gritty in spots but not a bad area. 










Jackson on High vvvv











































































































































































































































GLBT Center of Greater Columbus vvvv
































































Homes on one of the side streets vvvv


























































































































































This is comforting! lol vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just wanted to add this to show everyone the new Courthouse.

August 2009










June 2009










March 2009










December 2008


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Chadoh25 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to look at them!


It is always a pleasure! Some nice cities in Ohio! :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Downtown Columbus, East Town Street, my street, my neighborhood.

Just moved here at the beginning of the month and I'm loving it! 










Belmont Mansion vvvv
































































Kelton House vvvv
























































































































































































































































































Grant Hospital, intersection of Town and Grant Avenue vvvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Pridefest 2009, Gooddale Park Short North, Columbus, Ohio. 

Didn't make the parade due to work and my desire not to beat the hell out of one of the douche bag Right Wingers who ALWAYS protest at Pride!




































































































HELLO!!!!!!!! vvvvv



















Nice!!!! vvvvv





































Now THAT'S what I'm talkin about vvvvv



















I want one!!!! vvvvv
































































The Grand Marshel, a WWII vet and native of Mt. Sterling, Ohio (Close to where I grew up) vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> It is always a pleasure! Some nice cities in Ohio! :cheers:


Thanks bud! How are things back home in Canada?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*More German Village*









































































vvvvv *Look up Mohawk Street*

















































































































































*Alley houses* vvvv





































*Intersection oh Mohawk and Livingston Avenue* vvvv





















































































































































































*Looking up Third, towards Downtown* vvvv



























































































*German Village Meeting Haus on Third Street* vvvv














































*Inside the haus* vvvv
































































*This is so fucked up* vvvvv










*This makes me so mad. Maybe the Nazi's took the example of Americans here in WWI Besides burning books, they also murdered Greman Breeds of dogs as well.* vvv





































*Book Loft and Cup O Joe on Third* vvvv




























*Ich bin stolz ein Deutscher-Amerikaner zu sein*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

At the Statehouse, just before the protest.

The Statehouse from the Fidth-Third Buildings parking garage vvvv










Look South from the garage vvvv



















Ohio Supreme Court in the Background vvvv










Riffe Center and Huntington Building vvvv










Remodeling the old Lazarus building on High Street vvvv




























McKinley Memorial vvvv
































































Front of the State Capital Building vvvv
































































The Great Seal of the Great State of Ohio infront of the Capital vvvv




























I have some shots of the interior of the building, but unfortunately most of them did not turn out very well. But here are a few which did.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cornelia Scipionis Africana (born ca. 190 BC - died 100 BC) was the second daughter of Publius Cornelius Scipio Africanus, the hero of the Second Punic War, and Aemilia Paulla. She is remembered as a perfect example of a virtuous Roman woman.

Cornelia married Tiberius Gracchus Major, the father of Tiberius Sempronius Gracchus, when he was already in an advanced age. The union proved to be a happy one and together they had 12 children, very unusual for Roman standards. From these only three survived childhood: Sempronia, married to her cousin Publius Cornelius Scipio Aemilianus, and the brothers Tiberius and Gaius Gracchus, who would defy the political institutions of Rome, with their attempts at popular reforms. After her husband's death, she chose to remain a widow, even when the suitor was king Ptolemy VIII Physcon, and set herself to educate her children. Later in her life, Cornelia studied Latin and Greek language and literature. Cornelia always supported Tiberius and Gaius, even when their actions outraged the conservative patrician families in which she was born. After their violent deaths she retired from Rome to a villa in Misenum, but continued to receive guests.

An anecdote, likely invented, demonstrates Cornelia's devotion to and admiration for her sons. When women friends questioned Cornelia about her mode of dress and personal adornment, which was far more simple and understated than was usual for a wealthy Roman woman of her rank and station, Cornelia indicated her two sons and said, "These are my jewels." *A large statue on the grounds of the Ohio Statehouse in Columbus, entitled "These Are My Jewels," makes allusion to this story. It is surmounted by a figure of Cornelia, personifying the state of Ohio, with arms wide spread, and arrayed before her are the state's "jewels" - military and political leaders who contributed to the Union Cause during the American Civil War.*
Rome worshipped her immaculate virtues and when she died at an advanced age, the city voted for a statue in her honour.










President U.S. Grant vvvv










General William T. Sherman vvvv










Salomon P. Chase vvvv










President Rutherford B. Hayes vvvv










General Edwin M. Stanton vvvv










General Phillip Sheridan vvvv



















Looking back at the Capital from the statue vvvv










News crews arrived to videotape the protest vvvv










One final look at the Jewels of the State of Ohio vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Iranian-American Protest in Downtown Columbus.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*The Ohio State University, Columbus, Ohio. Part One

(Go Bucks!!!!!!!!)


The Ohio State University (OSU) is a public research university located in Columbus, Ohio. It was founded in 1870 as a land-grant university and is currently the largest single-campus university in the United States. Ohio State is currently ranked by U.S. News & World Report as the best public university in Ohio, among the top 150 universities in the world, among the top 60 universities in the United States, and among the top 20 public universities in the United States. Ohio State has been officially designated as the flagship institution of the state's public system of higher education by the newly centralized University System of Ohio.

History

The Ohio State University was founded in 1870 as a land-grant university in accordance with the Morrill Act of 1862 under the name of the Ohio Agricultural and Mechanical College. The school was originally situated within a farming community located on the northern edge of Columbus. While some interests in the state had hoped that the new university would focus on matriculating students of various agricultural and mechanical disciplines, Governor Rutherford B. Hayes foresaw a more classic, comprehensive university, and manipulated both the university's location and its initial board of trustees towards that end. Later that year, the university welcomed its first class of 24 students. In 1878, and in light of its expanded focus, the college permanently changed its name to the now-familiar "The Ohio State University" (with the article "The" as part of its official name).

Ohio State began accepting graduate students in the 1880s, and, in 1891, the school saw the founding of its law school, Moritz College of Law. It would later acquire colleges of medicine, dentistry, commerce and journalism in subsequent years.

Although development had been hindered in the 1870s by hostility from the state's agricultural interests and competition for resources from Miami University and Ohio University, both issues were eventually resolved. In 1906, Ohio State's status as the state's flagship campus was written into law by the Ohio legislature through the Eagleson Bill. In 1916, Ohio State was elected into membership in the Association of American Universities.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohio_State_University

Around the Oval

Starting from HIgh Street vvvv



















Morwitz College of Law, John Deaver Drink Hall vvvv













































































































New Student Center from High Street vvvv
































































Sullivant Hall vvvv














































Mershon Auditorium vvvv










Wexner Center for the Arts vvvv




























Page Hall vvvv




























Hagerty Hall vvvv










Page Hall vvvv










Hagerty Hall vvvv










Mendenhall Laboratory vvvv



















Orton Hall vvvv




































































































Faculty Club vvvv




























Ohio State Library vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More from Ohio State University and its Oval

Bricker Hall vvvv





































Derby Hall vvvv




























Hayes Hall vvvv









































































Wexner Center for theater vvv























































Wener Center vvvv










Sullivant Hall vvvv










New Student Center a.k.a The Union


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

THE Ohio State University, Columbus Ohio.

Around "the Shoe".

The Shoe from the Woddy Hayes Drive Olentangy River Bridge vvvv











The Schottenstein Center a.k.a. "The Schott" vvvv



















Lincoln and Morrill Towers on the right hand side vvvv










St. John's Arena on the left hand side vvvv



















Lane Avenue Bridge vvvv




























St. Johns again vvvv


























































































































































Knowlton Hall vvvv



























































































Fisher Hall vvvv










Mason Hall, Schoenbaum Hall, and Neilwood Gables vvvv



















Fisher Again vvvv










Pfahl Executive Education Building vvvv










Knowlton Hall again vvvv




























Blackwell Inn at Fisher College vvvv




























The Schott again vvvv










Lane Avenue Bridge vvvv


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That statue was interesting. I wonder what is the connection with Rome and Ohio.... Cincinnati was of course named after the Roman general Cincinnatus.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Ohio State University, the area along Neil Avenue.

Hamilton Hall vvvv










Mack Hall vvvv



















Postle Hall. I had my Mth 116 class here everyday vvvv



















Jennings Hall vvvv



















Oxley Hall vvvv





































Campbell Hall vvvv



















Mirror Lake vvvv





























PLEASE SEE PAGE TWO FOR THE REST OF THE OSU SERIES!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Ohio State University, the area around Neil Avenue II

Lazenby Hall vvvv



















The rear of the Ohio State Library vvvv



















Lazenby Hall again vvvv










The side of Campbell Hall vvvv










This FINE example of modern architecture is called Cunz Hall. I had my math lab in here back in Winter term. vvvv










modern addition to Lazenby Hall vvvv






































OSU Medical Center from Perry Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

The University District I

Indianola School, Indianola Avenue. vvvv










I'm assuming this is a Frat House vvvv










Indianola School front vvvv





































Evan Scholars; Scholarship House vvvv










School again vvvv










Scholarship House again vvvv



















Typical off campus housing on East 16th Avenue vvvv










Methodist Church on East 16th Avenue vvvv










More housing, this time on Waldeck Avenue vvvv



















Frat House on East Iuka Avenue vvvv










Another Frat House on East Iuka Avenue vvvv










Interfaith Center For Peace‎ (whatever the hell that is), 1970 Waldeck Avenue vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

University District II

Yet another Frat House on Iuka Avenue. vvvv










Side of the Interfaither Center for Peace. vvvv










More Frats Houses on Iuka Avenue. vvvv





































Frat on East 19th Avenue. vvvv



















Back down Indianola Avenue. vvvv























































Back to where I started vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Old Franklinton Cemetery

Today not much is left of the Old Franklinton Cemetery other than a few weather-worn headstones and a 26' tall granite obelisk to commemorate the first church established in the area. Lucas Sullivant donated the land and built the church in 1811. The Old Franklinton Cemetery is located on River Street, just off Souder Avenue. 

In 1824, Lucas Sullivant died of a fever at the age of 58 and was buried in the Old Franklinton Cemetery, but when the newer Green Lawn Cemetery was created in 1848, Sullivant's descendents had his body disinterred and moved to Green Lawn where his marker proudly stands among the 100s of other Columbus dignitaries that made Columbus the city it is today. 

Lucas Sullivant, more than just about anyone else, was responsible for establishing the first permanent, truly American settlement in the Ohio Territory at a time when there was nothing but danger surrounding them. His foresight, industrial and resourceful nature made it possible for future generations to thrive and prosper. *
http://www.touring-ohio.com/profiles/lucas-sullivant.html


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Downtown, Franklin Street, Between Washington and Lester Drive


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More from German Village's German past


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jefferson Place and Jefferson Street, Downtown Columbus, Ohio














































James Thurber House vvvv


























































































































































Long Street and the arch which is sort of the gate to the King-Lincoln District vvvv



















St. Paul A.M.E Church on Long Street vvvv



















Jefferson Street vvvv














































Looking towards Downtown from the corner of Long and Jefferson vvvv



















Back to Jefferson Place and my car vvvv










This building is on the National Registar of Historic Places, Although I'm not sure why. All I saw was a plaque on the side of the building. vvvv





































Driving Down Spring Street vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*I just thought this was cool. An old mailbox in German Village which is actually in German! Das ist toll!!!!*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

High Street from State to Rich Street

Lazarus Co. building vvvv










State and High Straße vvvv










Lazarus wieder vvvv










Old Ohio National Bank building @ High and Town Street vvvv





































High and Rich street vvvv







































Update on the Front Street Condo's



























































































Looking up Civic Center Drive towards the Ohio Supreme Court vvvv














































Looking up Front Street vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Walking up Town Street, there are plaques which tell you the History of the Lazarus Co. building and the different stages its gone through the years.




























Looking down Town Street towards the Scioto River














































The side of the Ohio National Bank vvvv










Inside the Lazarus Co. buiding. The passage vvvv







































































































































































































City Center Mall. Soon to meet its fate! And Thank God too! vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Columbus Main Library.






















































































































Looking down State Street. Grant Hopital is on the left and the Boys and Girls Club is on the right. vvvv



















Front door. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More from Dennison Place..... I Think.

This area is called E.J. Millen Homestead Addition. to the best of my knowledge this area is still considered Dennison Place, although this part of the neighborhood is more populated by off campus student houing and their for isn't as "pretty" as the streets south of King Avenue. Its also home to the Battelle Memorial Insitute























































Battelle vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Downtown Random

Firehouse No 16, intersection of Fourth and Walnut Street vvvv




























Condo building on Fourth vvvv



















Firehouse No 16 again vvvv



















Looking down Walnut Street vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Courthouse, Front Street, and everything in between. Part One

Starting off from Town Street.










Corner of Washington and Town Street. vvvv










Old Deaf School Park/Topiary Gardens. vvvv









































































Sixth and Town Street. Grant Hospital is on the right. vvvv










Looking down Fifth towards Holy Cross Catholic Church. vvvv










Looking over the buildings and towards the Courthouse. vvvv










Looking up Fourth from Town Street. vvvv










Corner of Town and Third Street. vvvv




























Side of Central Presbyterian Church and the old Post Office and Courthouse behind it. vvvv





































Looking South on Third from the corner of Third and Town Street. vvvv










Looking North on Third from the corner of Third and Town Street. On the left is the Hyett on Capital Square. vvvv










Central Presbyterian Church. vvvv



















Our Ghetto fabulous Greyhound Station from Third. vvvv










Third and Rich Street. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Courthouse, Front Street, and everything in between. Part Two

New Courthouse.

The new courthouse on South High Street. vvvv



















Intersection of Main and High Street. vvvv










Great Southern Theater and Westin Hotel, Main Street. vvvv




























Courthouse. vvvv



















19th century commercial buildings oppposite the courthouse. vvvv




























Old Courthouse complex from Mound and High Street. vvvv










New courthouse from Mound and High Street. vvvv



















Same commercial buildings from before. The Westin Hotel is on the left. vvvv










The Westin. vvvv










Schlee and Kemmler building in the center (Germans built the Southend!). vvvv










Westin again. vvvv










Same commercial buildings from before. vvvv










Schlee and Kemmler building. vvvv




























More to come......


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Courthouse, Front Street, and everything in between. Part Three.

Walking down Front Street toward the new condo development between Town and State Street. vvvv




































































































Looking East towards High Street. vvvv










Looking West towards Civic Center Drive. vvvv




























Looking up Front Street from the the coner of Town Street. The building on the right is the old Lazarus Department Store. The building on the on the left is the Dept of Job and Family Services. And up the Street on the left hand side is the Ohio Supreme Court. vvvv




























Looking up Town Street. Lazarus is on the left. vvvv










The Dept of Job and Family Services and Ohio Supreme Court. vvvv










Town and Front Street. vvvv


















































































South Ludlow Street. vvvv



















Revamping Civc Center Drive in anticipation of the 200th anniversary of the founding of the City of Columbus. vvvv



















Heading back up Town Street. vvvv










One last look at Civic Center Drive. vvvv



















South Ludlow Street. vvvv










Town Street. vvvv



















South Wall Street. vvvv



















High Street. vvvv



















Once again, our Ghetto Fabulaus Greyhound Bus Station from Third Street. vvvv



















Greyhound Bus Station from Town Street. vvvv




























Anyone wanna buy a funeral home??? LOL vvvv



















I just love this house! vvvv




























House next door. vvvv










And finally, I'm home. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Scioto-Audubon Metro Park. August 22nd, 2009. I

A bit of nature in the center of the city.

Heading to the park on Whittier (Schiller). vvvv










Downtown and the Brewery District in the distance. vvvv










Entering the park. vvvv










Park and Scioto River. vvvv




































































































More to come tomorrow. Night


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> That statue was interesting. I wonder what is the connection with Rome and Ohio.... Cincinnati was of course named after the Roman general Cincinnatus.


I'm not sure. I was always told it had something to do with some sort of society of some kind during the Revolution.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Scioto-Audubon Metro Park. August 22nd, 2009. I

A bit of nature in the center of the city.

In 2003, Audubon Ohio, Metro Parks, and the City of Columbus agreed to collaborate on a project to reclaim and restore 160 acres on the Whittier Peninsula along the Scioto River near downtown Columbus. Of this acreage, Metro Parks has created the 71-acre Scioto Audubon Metro Park. Visitors can enjoy birding, fishing, boating, hiking and jogging.

Audubon Ohio has begun construction on the Grange Insurance Audubon Center, which is slated to open in 2009.

When the redevelopment of the Whittier Peninsula is completed, the site will showcase the resilience of nature and the power of intelligent, conservation-minded development and design. It will demonstrate the possibility of revisiting and mitigating the effects of past development decisions made under different priorities. It will serve as a model of what cooperation and civic determination can do to revitalize a community and restore habitat.

http://www.metroparks.net/ParksSciotoAudubon.aspx

http://grange.audubon.org/About.html

Grange Audubon Center. vvvv



















Downtown in the distance. vvvv
































































Back to the center. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Alittle bay along the river. vvvv














































One final look back at the Grange Audubon Center. vvvv














































Platform and Scioto River. vvvv










Walking back to my car. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

A day at the park. The Topiary Gardens. I




























Cool old house aceoss the street. vvvv










Back to the park. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

A day at the park. The Topiary Gardens. II


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Driving up High Street.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Broad Street United Methodist Church. vvvv





































State Automobile Mutual Insurance Company. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

CMA (Columbus Museum of Art) Broad Street.










SAMIC (State Automobile Mutual Insurance Company) again. vvvv










CMA. vvvv










Broad Street United Methodist again. vvvv










CMA vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More Broad Street. vvvv










First Church of Christ Scientist. vvvv










Senaca Hotel on the left (No student housing and rental units). vvvv










First Congregational Church. vvvv





































Small commercial building. vvvv










Corner of Broad Street and Cleveland Avenue. vvvv










Senaca again. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

St. Joseph's Roman Catholic Cathedral, diocese of Columbus. 























































Bishops house. vvvv



















Commercial buildings across the street. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Atheneum on Third Street. 























































Franklin County Memorial Hall on Broad Street .























































Capital University Law Schoo on Broad Streetl.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

First Baptist Church, Broad Street. 














































First Church of Christ Scientist. Broad Street.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Broad Street.

The First Wendy's Resturant.










In the process of being turned into "Cathedral Square". 










The final product.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Broad Street.




























Fourth and Broad Street.










Columbus Athletic Club on Broad Street.



















Third and Broad Street. 



















Walking down Broad.










Statehouse. 





































Broad and High Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lincoln Leveque.



















South on Front.



















Lincoln-Leveque.



















City Hall.




























Scioto River.



















COSI










Lincoln-Leveque










City Hall again


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Marconi Blvd with the old Police Station with the new one in the background. ^^^^
































































Federal Courthouse ^^^^










Federal Courthouse and AEP ^^^^










Federal Courthouse ^^^^





































Police Station (New) ^^^^


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Long Street. ^^^^










YMCA ^^^^




























Front Street ^^^^














































YMCA ^^^^


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Atles Building ^^^^




























Third Street ^^^^


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*The Suburbs*

*Olde Gahanna (Mostly Creekside)

Not part of the City of Columbus but a suburb on the eastside, next to the airport. I usually don't like to include suburbs, but for better or worse, they ara an important part of the Greater Columbus area

City of Gahanna 

Gahanna Plantation was founded by John Clark of Ross County, Ohio as an 800 acre (3.2 km²) farm. Its population grew over time, and it was incorporated in 1881. The first mayor of Gahanna was L. John Neiswander. According to the Gahanna Historical Society, the community was not named for the Biblical Gehenna, but from a local Native American word describing the meeting of three creeks, as the community is located at the confluence of branches of Big Walnut Creek, once called Gahanna Creek. Gahanna is also known as a bedroom community, with most of its residents living in Gahanna and traveling to neighboring Columbus or other suburbs of Columbus to work.

In 1970 most of northern Gahanna was still unannexed portions of Mifflin and Jefferson Townships.

In 1972, the Ohio government granted Gahanna the title of the Herb Capital of Ohio. This title was received due to the area's famous quality and quantity of herbs grown in the 1800s and 1900s. The Herb Capital of Ohio, Gahanna, is now home to the Herb Education Center and the Geroux Herb Gardens - which were named after the pioneering woman who gained Gahanna's status as the Herb Capital of Ohio, Bunnie Geroux. In addition, there are two herb festivals a year in Gahanna, May Herb Day and Herb Harvest Day.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gahanna,_Ohio


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Grandview Heights

Grandview Heights is a city in Franklin County, Ohio, United States. The population was 6,695 at the 2000 census.

The city was originally part of Marble Cliff, one of the first suburbs of Columbus, which settled as a community in 1890 and incorporated as the "Hamlet of Marble Cliff" in 1901. Grandview Heights became a separate village in 1906, and a city in 1931.

Grandview Heights maintains its own police and fire departments and an independent school district. Its neighbor, Marble Cliff, contracts with the city to provide these to its own residents.

Grandview Heights is often remarked upon as being a small insulated city very close to downtown Columbus and has one of the smallest school districts in the greater urban area in terms of student population.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandview_Heights,_Ohio









































































































































































































































































































































































Again, not my best, but oh well.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Williamsport, Ohio and Deer Creek State Park*
*
Williamsport, Ohio is a small farming community of about 1,000 people located about 30 miles Southwest of Columbus. Its also my hometown. I included it with my Columbus album because its in Pickaway County, which is one of the conties which make up the Greater Columbus region (I believe 7 counties make it up). *

*Deer Creek State Park*

*This road was named after my family, which was the first family to live on this road. Although, we now spell our name with only one "n" and not two. *









*
Old Hanawalt Farm (Its gone down hill since my family sold it=-0( )vvvvv*





































*Deer Creek State Park*




























*My dog Corky running through the parking lot vvvv*














































*Mom and Corky vvvv*






















































































































































































*Hebron Cemetery, Crownover Mill Rd*

*This cemetery is the final resting place of my Great-great-great grandparents Christopher Hanawalt Sr (1809-1869) and Rebecca Cory (1812-1886). Christopher is the son of Henry Hanawalt (1789-1831) and Mary Caughty (?-1846) and the grandson of Henry George Hanawalt (1721-1794) and Catherine Lehman (?-?) of McVaytown PA, and formerly of Ulm, Germany.

Mary Anne Hanawalt (1836-1907. Never married)*




























CHRISTOPHER C. HANAWALT, whose fine farm of 202 acres, all in one body, is situated on the Foster road in Monroe township, belongs to one of the pioneer families of Ohio and lives on land which was settled on by his maternal grandfather when all this country was the abode only of wild beasts and Indians. Mr. Hanawalt was born on this farm, on March 10, 1853, and is a son of Christopher and Rebecca (Corry) Hanawalt.

The story of the development of any new section has much to interest any true lover of his country, and it is both pleasant and profitable to recall the efforts of the indomitable pioneers who, through their courage and industry, converted this beautiful part of Ohio into the land of peace and prosperity which is exemplified on every side. The Hanawalt family originated in Germany, where Henry Hanawalt, the paternal grandfather of our subject, was born and married. As his family increased, he was led to think of establishing a home across the Atlantic, where many of his countrymen had found comfortable homes awaiting their industry and where conditions were less difficult than in Germany at that time. The Hanawalts came to Ohio and settled in Ross County, and there with German thrift they prospered until the father was accidentally drowned in Paint Creek. He had a numerous family but all the names preserved to us are : Samuel, George, John and Christopher.

Christopher Hanawalt was born in Ross County, Ohio, and his boyhood and youth passed as do those of children who are early bereft of a father. That he grew into an exemplary young man is sufficiently proved by the fact that his father-in-law, Stephen Corry, so highly thought of him and had such confidence in his ability and honesty, as to will him one of his most valuable farms, this being the property on which our subject now resides. To the original tract Christopher Hanawalt added until he owned 202 acres. His death occurred October 30, 1869. He married Rebecca Corry, who was born in Ross County and was a daughter of Stephen and Rhoda Corry.

Stephen Cony was a very early pioneer in Ross County, Ohio. He came to America from England with his wife and two brothers, and settled first on the present site of the newer portions of Chillicothe. Here he cleared a number of acres of land, which he later exchanged for 300 acres in what is now Frankfort. Mr. Corry assisted in building many of the early homes in Chillicothe, many of these being of logs, and he nailed on the first clapboard roof ever used in that city. When he removed his family to Frankfort, the trip was made in an ox cart, through an almost unbroken forest. It was' partly the result of an obstruction in the path that caused the Corry family to locate just where they did. A great elm tree had been blown down and when Mr. Corry saw that it would furnish sufficient bark with which to construct a shanty that would provide shelter for the night, he hastened to utilize the building material at hand and that night the family slept under a roof. The light of the morning showed the location a desirable one and Mr. Cony decided that it would be unnecessary to go further and began to make preparations to establish here a permanent home.

The whole extent of this sketch might be filled with interesting incidents relative to the establishing of this pioneer home, including visits of many curious but not otherwise offensive Indians, while the father was on a trip to the distant mill, and the unwelcome visits.

http://www.heritagepursuit.com/Pickaway/PickawayBio590.htm

*Christopher Hanawalt Sr. vvvv*



















*Rebecca Cory Hanawalt vvvv*






















































*
The Village of Williamsport*







































































































































































































*My old house on Allen Street vvvv*




























*Methodist Church vvvv*





































*Springlawn Cemetery is just outside of town on Rt 22. My Great-great grandpartents, Christopher Hanawalt Jr (1853-1935) and Anne Grice Hanawalt (1870-1896) are buried there, along with aunt Rebecca (1851-1938). *













































*Williamsport Christian Cemetery was recently restored and surprisingly, has alot of vets. Even a few from as far back as the Revolution. *


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*In keeping with the Pickaway County theme I figured it would be a good idea to post pics of the county seat, Circleville.

History

Noted frontier explorer Christopher Gist was the first recorded European visitor to the Circleville area. Gist reached "Maguck," a small Delaware town of about 10 families on the east bank of the Scioto River and the south side of Circleville, on January 20, 1751, and remained in the town until January 24.

Circleville was founded in 1810. It derived its name from the circular portion of a large Hopewell culture earthwork upon which it was built. The original town plan integrated Circleville into the preexisting land with a street layout of concentric circles. An octagonal courthouse stood directly in the center.

Dissatisfaction rose with Circleville's layout, however, and in 1837, the Ohio General Assembly authorized the "Circleville Squaring Company" to convert it into a conventional grid. By 1856, this had been completed in several phases. No remaining traces of the original earthworks remain, though a few old buildings retain curved walls that were part of the original circular layout.

On October 13, 1999, an F-3 tornado hit the city. A squall line moving through the region spawned several tornadoes in the county, including the F-3 that hit town. The tornado touched down on the north side of town doing substantial damage to a barber shop and a masonry building. A furniture store was also damaged with a hole in its roof where it was reported that items from inside the store were sucked out. Damaged to nearby buildings also occurred as the tornado moved east across the north-central part of town.

The tornado then moved into a residential area in the Northwood Park neighborhood where several homes along Fairlawn Drive were destroyed. Heavy damage to trees and vehicles also occurred in this area. The tornado would lift as it crossed Edgewood Drive, but snapped the tops of some nearby trees as it lifted and moved on.*











Looking down Main Street vvvv 

































































































































































































































































































Memorial Hall on Main Street vvvv









































































The American Hotel on North Court Street. It caught on fire back in October of 2008 and was torn down just before the Pumpkin Show. It was a tragic lose. It turns out, a group of local kids robbed the furniture store on the first floor and then set a couch on fire to destroy any evidence. 

Before vvvv




























After vvvv










Looking up North Court Street vvvv










Our one and only theatre. It only has two screens LOL vvvv



















New Pickaway County Historical Society building on North Court Street vvvv










Banks on North Court Street vvvv



















Intersection of North Court and Main Streets vvvv



















Main Street vvvv


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos from Colombus city and metro area :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice new photos from Colombus city and metro area :cheers:


Danke!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Erie Canal, Circleville, Ohio. I























































State Dam and feeder Canal Park on Canal Road vvvv
































































Scioto River in the background vvvv


















































































Alitte ways down Canal Road vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Bexley, Ohio. Part One

Bexley is a city in Franklin County, Ohio, United States. Incorporated as a village in 1908, Bexley is an old tree-lined suburb of Ohio's capital, Columbus, located on the banks of Alum Creek next to Driving Park or Wolfe Park. A college town bisected by the National Road, Bexley resulted from a merger of neighborhoods including the prestigious Bullitt Park, established in 1889, and the Lutheran community centered on Capital University and Trinity Lutheran Seminary. Its population was 13,203 at the 2000 census.

Bexley is considered one of the most desirable areas in Greater Columbus with a diverse range of housing options, from family starters to estate-sized mansions, including the Ohio Governor's Mansion, Jeffrey Mansion "Kelveden", and the estate used for the President of The Ohio State University. Located in northern Bexley, the Governor’s Mansion — originally built as a private residence in 1925 and given to the state in 1955 —has been home to Ohio governors since 1957.

History

Bexley, Ohio was named at the suggestion of an early resident, Mr. Kilbourne, in honor of his family's roots in Bexley, England (London Borough of Bexley). The village of Bexley, Ohio was incorporated in 1908 when prominent citizens of Bullitt Park along Alum Creek, including former Mayor of Columbus and industrialist Hon. Robert H. Jeffrey, agreed to merge with the mostly Lutheran community of Pleasant Ridge located around Christ Lutheran Church and the adjoining Lutheran seminary. Bullitt Park had been founded in 1889, when Logan M. Bullitt of Philadelphia submitted his first plat (1891) for the area. Wealthy citizens of Columbus continued to build urban townhouses and country homes to the east along Broad Street and Town (now Bryden), extending out to Franklin Park. By the 1890s, several large homes took root across Alum Creek in the Bullitt Park area, whose borders include the aforementioned mansions and park, as well as the campus of the Columbus School for Girls, an exclusive private school. Camp Bushnell was overlaid for several months on the unsold lots of Bullitt Park in 1898, centered at Drexel Circle, bringing new utilities to the area, and subsequently, more home building. By 1909, Bullitt Park and the Lutheran community south of Main Street decided to merge neighborhoods and incorporate as the Village of Bexley. Later, with growth, the village of Bexley became the City of Bexley.

Notable Residents

Bexley has been the home of many prominent citizens, including recent governors of Ohio Ted Strickland and Senator George Voinovich, Bob Greene (the Chicago columnist who wrote Be True to Your School), children's author R. L. Stine, cartoonist Paul Palnik, and billionaire Leslie Wexner (the wealthiest man in Ohio). For many years Larry Flynt, the creator of Hustler Magazine, also lived in the city. Other former residents include Frank Lesser, a writer for the Comedy Central show The Colbert Report, Nathan Beeler, an internationally syndicated editorial cartoonist, Josh Radnor, an actor in the CBS sitcom How I Met Your Mother, and Laurie Lea Schaefer, Miss America 1972. Andrew McMahon of Something Corporate and Jack's Mannequin lived in Bexley from elementary school through 8th grade. The residence of the president of the Ohio State University is located in the most affluent area of Bexley. The highly regarded Jewish scholar Stephanie Taylor also currently lives in the city. Seth Stammler currently of the New York Redbulls (Major League Soccer) resides in Bexley during his off season.

Local Landmarks

As an important center for the arts and culture, Bexley is often considered to be one of the most iconic communities in Ohio. Bexley is home to several churches and synagogues, several historic sites and pieces of outdoor sculpture, the famous Rubino's pizzeria, the Drexel art house movie theater, and several miles of National Road Route 40.

Rubino's Pizzeria, mentioned in "Be True to your School," has become famous for barely changing since its opening in the early 50's. Rubino's does not deliver and only accepts cash or checks. The Main Street address is the only location and has always been independently run. Known for its thin crust pizza, carryout pizzas are packaged in paper, rather than cardboard boxes.

Founded in 1981, The Drexel Theater in Bexley is the original in an area chain of independently run theaters. Locations also exist in the Arena District and the newly-developed South Campus Gateway. (Due to a dispute between Gateway and Drexel, the theater at the South Campus Gateway is no longer owned by Drexel and is now called the Landmark Gateway Theater).

Bexley is also the site of a number of sculptor Alfred Tibor's work, including at the Trinity Lutheran Seminary, Congregation Agudas Achim, and Saint Charles Preparatory School. Adjoining Bexley is the Franklin Park Conservatory.

Education

Bexley boasts several public and private educational institutions including: Bexley City Schools; Columbus School for Girls; Saint Charles Preparatory School; Capital University; Trinity Lutheran Seminary; and Bexley Hall seminary. Nearly 100% of students graduating from Bexley City Schools, Columbus School for Girls, and Saint Charles Preparatory School attend college.

Columbus School for Girls is one of the oldest private schools in the city. Founded in 1898, it was originally on the corner of East Town Street and Parsons Avenue, known as Parsons Place. In 1946 it moved to its current location on the corner of Broad St. and Drexel Ave. It is one of the few single sex schools left in the area. Often it partners with St Charles Preparatory School, an all male Catholic school located just inside Bexley's boundaries.

Saint Charles Preparatory School is a four-year college-preparatory school (a type of high school) in Columbus, Ohio. It was founded in 1923 by the Bishop of Columbus, James J. Hartley, as a Roman Catholic college seminary. Today, it is an all-male high school serving the Roman Catholic Diocese of Columbus. The Cardinals, as they are known, have been soccer, golf, swimming, and track individual state champions. Saint Charles also boasts some of the best academic statistics in the city. In 2008, Saint Charles had the most number of National Merit Semi-Finalists in the Columbus Metro Area per student with 10 (Total enrollment of 621) and 2nd overall only to Upper Arlington with 18 (1851 Total Students).

Bexley High School is well-known as one of the top schools in the state of Ohio. It has been rated as one of the top 5% performing schools in the nation, was ranked in the top 2% of Ohio high schools for the Ohio Proficiency test, and listed in U.S. News & World Report as one of the top public high schools in the nation. The Lions, as they are known, have been state basketball, soccer, and tennis champions.

Bexley City School District was also the first school district in Ohio to abolish corporal punishment at school in 1986. Today, only 15 school districts statewide use corporal punishment, and they are required by Ohio law to honor all requests of parents who do not wish for corporal punishment to be used.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bexley,_Ohio


Let us begin at the Gateway Complex on East Main Street. vvvv*



















Condos on Parkview. vvvv





































Trinity Lutheran Seminary on East Main Street. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

City of Bexley. Part Two.

Walking up Main Street.










Looking arcross the green at Capital University. vvvv























































Welcome to Capital. vvvv










Greater's again. vvvv










Kline Health Center. vvvv










Christ Lutheran Church. vvvv









































































Congregation Torat Emet Synagogue. vvvv



















Bexley Public Library. vvvv



















Library again. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

City of Bexley. Part Three. 

Montrose School. vvvv




































































































Library again. vvvv





































Congregation Torat Emet Synagogue. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

City of Bexley. Part Four

Capital University. My Grandmother went to school here for her Teaching Degree back in the 20's.










Mees Hall/Huntington Recital Hall. Conservatory of Music. vvvv










Kerns Religious Life Center. vvvv










Close up of Mees Hall. vvvv










Close up of Kerns Center and architectural details. vvvv























































Blackmore Library. vvvv










Clock. vvvv










walking across the green. vvvv



















Looking back at Mees Center. vvvv










Part of Mees Hall. vvvv



















Loy Gym. vvvv



















Back to the seminary. The details around the windows and doors are nice.























































And back at the Gateway. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Saint Charles Prep, East Broad Street, Bexley, Ohio.

Saint Charles Preparatory School is a four-year college-preparatory school (a type of high school) in Columbus, Ohio. It was founded in 1923 by the Bishop of Columbus, James J. Hartley, as a Roman Catholic college seminary. Today, it is an all-male high school serving the Roman Catholic Diocese of Columbus.

The Saint Charles mascot is Charlie the Cardinal and the patron Saint is Saint Charles Borromeo. The school's motto, inscribed above the front door, is Euntes Ergo Docete Omnes Gentes, a quote from the Gospel of Matthew in the Latin Vulgate: "Going out, therefore, teach all nations." The school calls itself "The Distinctive Leader in Catholic Education." The original nickname for the school's students was "Carolians." (It is derived from the Latin word "Carolus," which means "Charles.") In 1947, the students began to refer to themselves as "Cardinals."

Founding and construction

The school was first founded in 1923 by Bishop James J. Hartley. The first classes were held at Sacred Heart School. an all girls Catholic school, while the main school building was being built. In 1925, construction of the main school building was completed and classes were held there.

1931 saw the completion of St. Charles’ gymnasium and the Our Lady Lourdes Grotto. Major renovations were made to the gym in 1951 to more the double the capacity.

A Gaelic-style chapel (called the "Lower Chapel") was added on to the east side of the school in 1937. Bishop Hartley dedicated the chapel to Mother of Mercy. A Milwaukee art company beautified the chapel with artwork in 1952.

A natatorium was built next to the multipurpose room in 1990. In 1999, the Jack Ryan Training and Fitness Facility was built adjoining to the gym.

By the 1990s, since St. Charles was no longer a seminary and it did not house students, the dorm rooms were not necessary. The former art room on the fourth floor was used for housing purposes. In 1993, the campus library, which had previously been dorm rooms were converted into a physics lab. The library was moved to what was formerly the "upper chapel". In 1995, residence rooms for priests were also converted into classrooms because no priests lived in them, however an office and living quarters for Monsignor Thomas M. Bennett, a Social Studies teacher, were maintained on the main floor of the school until his death on September 7, 2008.

Construction on the $5.5 million Robert C. Walter Student Commons and the Student Services and Fine Arts Center, the largest addition to Saint Charles in its history, began in June 2005. The approximately 27,000-square-foot (2,500 m2) addition, which replaced the courtyard behind the school, was ready for graduation at the end of the following school year; however, it was not available for full use until the 2006-2007 school year. The addition will house the 15,000-square-foot (1,400 m2) Robert C. Walter Student Commons Area, which will serve as a new cafeteria and will provide ample seating space for school and community functions. "The Walter Student Commons is being named in memory of Robert C. Walter, father of 1963 graduate Robert D. “Bob” Walter, honorary chairman and lead contributor to the current capital campaign being conducted to finance the new addition. Bob Walter and his ’63 classmate, architect Robert Corna of Cleveland, initiated the concept for the Commons nearly two years ago." Corna was the architect on the project, and based his designs off of a similar plan for Saint Ignatius High School in Cleveland, also an all-male school. Behind the Robert C. Walter Student Commons Area is the 12,000-square-foot (1,100 m2) Student Services & Fine Arts Center. The ground floor will anchor the north end of the atrium, and will house a new kitchen, sponsored by Donatos Pizza, and restrooms. The second floor will house offices for the guidance and counseling programs, campus ministry, and the school nurse. On the third floor is an extensive art room and gallery, with a kiln and mud rooms; and a music and choir room, with instrument storage and practice rooms; as well as offices for the respective instructors. The second and third floor connect to the original building at its rear stairwell, and to the Robert C. Walter Student Commons Area by a staircase.


Academics

St. Charles graduation requirements include: 4 years of religion class, English, foreign language, mathematics, and science; 3 years of social studies; and 1 year of fine arts, health, physical education. Some of the AP classes that are offered to juniors and seniors are AP Latin, Biology, Physics, Chemistry, English, Calculus and American History.

Saint Charles is one of the last schools to require students to take at least two years of Latin, a practice retained from the school's past as a seminary where four years of Latin and two years of Greek used to be mandatory.

Many students graduating from Saint Charles attend some of the premier college institutions in the country, including the University of Notre Dame, Harvard, Cornell University, Yale University, and The University of Pennsylvania. There is also a notably large number of students each year who are admitted to and attend the United States service academies.

In 2005, Saint Charles Preparatory was one of three schools in Central Ohio to have every sophomore pass every section of the new Ohio Graduation Test. (The state-wide public school pass rate was 64%.) In addition, the 2004-2005 class of 122 contained 11 National Merit semifinalists and 13 commended scholars, one of the highest percentages in Central Ohio.[citation needed]


Theatre

Since St. Charles is an all-male school, the theatre department has had to use different methods to incorporate the female roles of plays and musicals. Both prep school and seminary students performed the first plays at St. Charles in 1929 under the direction of Monsignor Joseph A. Cousins. Female roles were played by male students dressing up as women until 1971. It was then that Mrs. Teresa McLean (the school’s biology teacher) became the first woman to perform in a St. Charles play. The next year, female students from St. Joseph Academy and Bishop Watterson High School played female parts in a production. Ever since then, female roles for plays have been filled by open auditions from women at other Central Ohio schools. The current theater director is Mr. R.Douglas Montgomery.


Notable people

Bishop James J. Hartley: He was the Bishop of the Diocese of Columbus, Ohio from 1904 to 1944 who founded St. Charles. His 40 years as Bishop of Columbus are far more than anyone before or after. Under his tenure, the number of parishes with schools in Columbus went from 37 to 74. Also, he started what is now known as the The Catholic Times, which had an office at St. Charles for a short period of time (Fabro, 16-17, 165). 
Msgr. Thomas M. Bennett: The Reverend Monsignor Thomas M. Bennett died on Sunday, September 7, 2008, at Mohun Health Care Center. Monsignor Bennett was a Catholic priest of the Diocese of Columbus who devoted his life to the priesthood and the students of St. Charles. At the time of his death Father Bennett was the last teaching priest in the Diocese of Columbus. 

Alma Mater

Hail, Alma Mater dear.
Loyal Carolians here.
Thy fame spread far and near
O'er hill and dale;
Our voices raise to thee,
Singing their praise to thee
And happy days with thee,
Saint Charles, hail!

As to the fray we ago
For thee we meet the foe.
For thee our colors show,
Thy flag unveil;
Blood red and gleaming white,
'Round thee our hearts unite,
For thee our battle fight
Saint Charles, hail!


When student days are o'er
And classes meet no more,
When life has called the score:
Prosper or fail;
Still in the twilight gray,
As ages pass away,
Lift we our hearts to say;
Saint Charles, hail!


Patronal Hymn

O Saint Charles, our holy Father,
Mighty patron of us all!
In thine honor, lo! we gather,
Let thy kindly blessing fall.
Pray for us who name thee patron,
Hear thy sons who on thee call.

O Saint Charles, true guide to heaven,
Unto death our patron be.
When the clouds grow dark at even'
And God's way we fail to see,
Lift the weak, inspire the weary,
Bring us home to Christ with thee.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Charles_Preparatory_School


St. Chareles Prep from Wolfe Park.

















































































































































There are a bunch of neat little sayings and verses all around the statue and on the pedestal. vvvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Groveport, Ohio. Part One

Pioneers began settling near the portion of Madison Township in what would become Groveport in the early 19th century.

In 1812 Adam Rarey opened a tavern, on what is now Groveport's East Main Street, to serve travelers moving back and fourth between Columbus and southeastern Ohio. By 1831 two settlements-Wert's Grove and Rareys Port began to form side by side along the banks of the Ohio and Erie Canal. The open of the Canal on September 25th 1831 proved to be a boon to the two settlements as warehouses, tanneries, mills, a canal boatyard, and other enterprises sprang up as part of the canal and agriculture economy.

A rivalry developed between Jacob Wert and William Rarey, the two settlement founders. Wert, acting as postmaster, would change the address from Rarey's Port from any mail recieved to Wert's Grove. Rarey would encourage businessmen and residents to list "Rarey's Port" as their home. Rarey, a prosperous businessman and landowner, officially laid out the plat of Rarey's Port in 1844 anlong the western bank of the canal. Wert, who also proved to be a successful businessman and landowner, officially lais out Wert's Grove in 1845 west of Rarey's Port with only College Street separating the two towns. 

Confusion emerged as to which town was the principal settlement in the area. Citizens found having two towns located side by side to be cumbersome and decided to merge the two towns in 1847 with Dr. Abel Clark suggestinf the name "Groveport", a combination of the suffixes of the two towns.

Goveport proved to be an adatable community growning and changing along with new forms of transportation. When the canal began to wane as the dominate form of shipping transportation, the village secured a railroad right of way in 1868. Goveport also took advantage of the new electric traction line railroad wheb it opened in 1904. 


"A walking Tour of Historic Groveport"

Groveport United Methodist Church, 512 Main Street.

Built in 1907, this is the third Methodist Church on tis site. The first was constructed in 1836.The church is noted for its unusal treatment of church architecture, including multiple gables, arched doors and windows, and the distinctive cranberry red brick. The bell in the tower was donated by John. R. Rarey, the "Horse Whisperer".* vvvv 



















*Groveport Town Hall, 648 Main Street.

Constructed in 1875-1876 as a joint effort by the Village of Groveport, Madison Township, the Masons, and the International Order of Odd Fellows, the three story high Victorian Italianate brick hall originally featured a dry goods and grocery store on the first floor, with Township and Village offices on the second floor.The restored building currently houses the Groveport Heritage Museum, a Cultural Arts Center, Art Gallery and meeting/social space. vvvv*



















*Inside the museum.* vvvv































































































































*Second Floor.* vvvv




























*Looking out the window onto Main Street.* vvvv



















*Third Floor.* vvvv










*Looking out onto Main Street.* vvvv










*Back on the First Floor.* vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Groveport, Ohio. Part Two

Walking up Main Street. 














































William Rarey Home, 628 Main Street.

Built in 1840, this private federal-style residence was once the home of one of the towns founders. Rarey established the town of Rarey's Port on the Ohio and Erie Canal which flowed just east of the home. vvvv























































United Methodist Church again. vvvv



















Groveport Presbyterian Church. 275 College Sreet.

Constructed in 1853, it is the oldest church in continuous use in Groveport and features beautiful art glass windows. vvvv




























Methodist Church once again. vvvv










Dr. John H. Saylor Home. 462 Main Street.

Currently a private residence, this home was built in 1870 as the Dr, saylor residence and office. During the village's agricultural past, Saylor was known to store gain in the front room. vvvv










The name of this church escapes me right now. vvvv










Veteran's Park. 421 Main Street.

Dedicated in 1997 to honor the nation's veterans. vvvv



























































































Stained glass window from that same unknown church. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Groveport, Ohio. Part Three

Jacob Wert Homes. 481-485 Main Street.

These federal style homes were built in 1844 by Jacob Wert, one of the twons founders. The homes are currently private residence. vvv










rear of the home. vvvv



















walikg up Main Street. vvvv



















Methodist Church. I know you are getting sick and tired of seeing it! lol vvvv























































Madison House. 576 Main Street.

Built in 1830, this structure is one of the earliest buildings in Groveport and orginially served as an Inn and tavern for trabelers along the old Columbus and Lancaster Road, now known ad Main Street. It is currently a private residence. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Groveport, Ohio. Part Four

Groveport Log House, Wirt Road and College Street.

Believed to have been built between 1815-1825, the log house is one of the earliest homes in the village. It's orginal site was at Main and Madison Streets, where the Post Office now sites. In 1974, the house was moved to its current site and restored. The Heritage Nature Center, located in the smaller of two rooms, was created in partnership with Columbus Metro Parks. 
































































Groveport Cemetery
































































Front Street. vvv




























Lock 22, Blacklick Park.

The park was once the site of a canal boatyard where canal boats were built and repaired. The abandon Ohio and Erie Canal ditch is still visible in the park. 

Lock 22 is located a quarter of a mile from the park along the former Scioto Valley Traction Line right of way. The stone lock was built in 1830-1831 and is the only canal lock in Groveport. vvvv
































































Walking back to the car.










Interurban, or former Scioto Valley Traction line tracks. Blacklick Street. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Delaware, Ohio. August 10th 2009. I

The City of Delaware is in the U.S. state of Ohio and is the county seat of Delaware County. The municipality is located near the center of the state of Ohio, about 20 miles (32 km) north of Columbus, Ohio. Delaware was founded in 1808, incorporated in 1816. It is part of the Columbus Metropolitan Area. The population was 25,246 at the 2000 census. According to the US Census 2008 estimate, Delaware has a population of 33,719, while the Columbus-Marion-Chillicothe, OH Combined Statistical Area has 2,002,604 people. According to a list compiled by American Demographics Incorporated, Delaware County ranks fourteenth out of twenty areas in the United States designated as the fastest-growing in the year 2000.

With some level of success, Delaware has tried to maintain a traditional downtown shopping area that includes the Delaware Commons pedestrian mall and downtown Delaware, a small mixed-use complex built at the end of the urban renewal era. Therefore, some in the community regret that downtown has lost vitality to an expanding commercial zone to the northwest suburban area of Columbus, Ohio. This area contains an increasing number of large retail stores and restaurants run by national chains. Others say the chain stores boost local shopping options for residents considerably, many of whom would have previously shopped elsewhere, while increasing sales tax revenue for the city and county. The tradeoff between sprawl and economic development continues to be debated throughout the city and the surrounding area.

Delaware residents support a popular farmer's market, professional theaters, the Ballet Met, the Central Ohio Symphony Orchestra, Columbus Symphony, Opera Columbus, Contemporary American Theater Company, the Columbus Museum of Art, the Delaware Community Chorus and many theater opportunities.

Politically the city's population is moderate to conservative, with most of the Ohio Wesleyan University voting for liberal candidates, and a majority of the permanent population being Republican. However, Franklin County, the metropolitan area's anchor county, is overwhelmingly Democratic. Delaware has many of the businesses characteristic of small American university towns: used and new bookstores, a historical cinema, coffee shops, organic food stores, and local restaurants. The Arts Castle, home to the Delaware County Cultural Arts Center, offers classes ranging from ballet to fiber arts. Downtown stores meet almost any need. There are hardware stores, bookstores, a cycling shop, a candy shop, a fair trade shop, and gourmet gift shops. Several antique stores can be found also.

The dominant local newspaper in Delaware is a morning daily, the Delaware Gazette, founded in 1885. The paper is owned by Brown Publishing Company, Inc. Other local print publications include the Delaware News, owned by Columbus-based Suburban News Publications, ThisWeek in Delaware, owned by the Columbus Dispatch and the Transcript, the student paper at Ohio Wesleyan University. Local residents often subscribe to out-of-town papers as well; the New York Times is popular among many.


Downtown Delaware, Ohio on Winter StreetTourists come largely for the unique antique shops, and enjoy an array of cultural offerings that are unusual for a community of this size.

The part of the Olentangy River now occupied by Delaware hosted a Delaware Native American village prior to the founding of the town in 1808. The Delawares called themselves Lenape or Leni-lenape, equivalent to "real men," or "native, genuine men" and were called "Grandfathers" by the Algonquian tribes because of their belief that the Delawares were the oldest and original Algonquian nation. During the American Revolution, the Delawares became a divided people. Many attempted to remain neutral in the conflict. Some adopted Christianity, while other Delawares supported the English, who had assumed the role of the French traders at the end of the French and Indian War. These natives thanked England for the Proclamation of 1763, which prohibited colonists from settling any further west than the Appalachian Mountains, and feared that, if the Americans were victorious, the Delawares would be driven from their lands. Following the American victory in the Revolution, the Delawares struggled against whites as they moved onto the natives' territory. In 1829, the Delawares relinquished their remaining land in Ohio and moved to present-day Kansas.


The Rutherford B. Hayes House in Delaware, OhioDelaware was a popular health resort for a time, and Ohio Wesleyan University was founded in 1842 in an old spa hotel (which still stands). President Rutherford B. Hayes was born in Delaware, but only a historical marker remains in front of a BP Station to commemorate the site of this event. Some industry began to come to the area after World War II, and the town continues to grow at a modest pace. The county is one of the fastest growing in the nation.

Railroads came to the area in April, 1851 as Delaware served as a stop on the Cleveland Columbus and Cincinnati Railroad. Additional rail lines were added to serve Delaware providing access to major cities and markets throughout the country by the late 1890s. At the turn of the century, Delaware could boast of its own electric street railway system. In the early 1930s, electric inter-urban service was provided by the Columbus, Delaware and Marion system.

Ohio Wesleyan is a private independent liberal arts college located in the heart of Delaware. Ohio Wesleyan University enrolls approximately 1,950 students from 40 states and more than 50 countries. The level of academic excellence has placed Wesleyan among the 80 top liberal arts colleges in the annual rankings published by the US News and World Report. According to the same magazine, the university was recognized as one of the Best College Values among the top 40 in the United States. Students live in residence halls and benefit from a large campus providing academics, athletics and services. There is a traditionally positive town-government relationship, with Wesleyan student volunteers in the Delaware community and coordination of institutional and cultural interests with the City, especially after the appointment of president Mark Huddleston in 1984. Due to high enrollment of minority and international students at the University, it has influenced the international, ethnic and religious diversity of Delaware.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delaware,_Ohio

Beginning on Sandusky Street. vvvv





















Edgar Hall, Ohio Wesleyan University Campus. vvvv




























City Hall, corner of Sandusky and East William Street. vvvv




























City Hall again, vvvv










Intersection of Sanducky and East William Street. vvvv










Walking up Sandusky Street. vvvv










Same intersection. vvvv
































































Looking down East Winter Street









































































Next stop, the Delaware County Courthouse!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Delaware, Ohio. August 10th, 2009. II

Looking at the County Courthouse from the intersection of Central Avenue and Sandusky Street. vvvv










Looking south on Sandusky Street. vvvv










Grounds of the Courthouse. vvvv























































Looking across Sandusky Street. vvvv

Seventh-Day Adventist Church‎. vvvv



















Courthouse and grounds. vvvv



















Seventh-Day Adventist Church‎. vvvv










Carnegie Library. vvvv










Back to the Courthouse and grounds again. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Delaware, Ohio. August 10th, 2009. III

Central Avenue. I am assuming this is the old jail from the looks of it. However, I'm not sure if it's still in use. vvvv





































One final look at the Courthouse. vvvv










Coming up to the intersection of Central Avenue and Sandusky Street. vvvv










Heading south on Sanducky. vvvv























































Looking west on Winter Street. vvvv










Sandusky Street. vvvv










Intersection of Sandusky and Winter. vvvv



















Walking East on Winter. vvvv














































New housing on the corner of East Winter and North Union Street. vvvv










Walking back towards Sandusky on Winter. vvvv





































Back on Sandusky and heading south. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Delaware, Ohio. August 10th, 2009. IV 

Intersection of Sandusky and William Street. City Hall. vvvv










Looking down East William Street. vvvv










A building on West William Street. vvvv










St. Marks Lutheran Church on East William Street. This "modern" monstrosity in the front has horribly disfigured what WAS once a beautiful old church! vvvv



















Saint Marys Catholic Church and school on East William. My friends Jason and Laura got married here back October. vvvv





































The school. vvvv



















Church. vvvv




























Walking by St. Marks. vvvv



















Old home. vvvv










Delaware Gazette. vvvv




























Delaware City Hall. vvvv





































Buildings on Sandusky. vvvv


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Delaware, Ohio. August 10th, 2009. V 

Ohio Wesleyan University (also known as Wesleyan or OWU) is a private liberal arts college in Delaware, Ohio, United States. It was founded in 1842 by Methodist leaders and Central Ohio residents as a nonsectarian institution, and is a member of the Ohio Five — a consortium of Ohio liberal arts colleges. Ohio Wesleyan has always admitted students irrespective of religion or race and maintained that the university "is forever to be conducted on the most liberal principles."In this capacity, Ohio Wesleyan has espoused internationalism and community activism.

The 200 acre (81 ha) site is 20 miles (32 km) north of Columbus, Ohio. It includes the main academic and residential campus, the Perkins Observatory, and the Kraus Wilderness Preserve.
In 2005, Ohio Wesleyan had the ninth highest percentage of international students among liberal arts colleges for the twelfth straight year.[12] U.S. News & World Report ranked Ohio Wesleyan 95th among U.S. liberal arts colleges in its 2007 edition.[13] Notable alumni include former U.S. Vice President Charles W. Fairbanks and Nobel Laureate Frank Sherwood Rowland.

In 1841, Ohio residents Adam Poe and Charles Elliott decided to establish a university "of the highest order" in central Ohio. To that end, they purchased the Mansion House Hotel, a former health resort with its Sulfur Spring, using funds raised from local residents. Poe and Elliott wrote a charter emphasizing "the democratic spirit of teaching", which was approved by the Ohio State Legislature. Early in the following year they opened the college preparatory Academy and formed a Board of Trustees. Ohio Wesleyan University, named (like several other U.S. colleges and universities) after John Wesley, founder of Methodism, opened on November 13, 1844 as a Methodist-related but nonsectarian institution, with a College of Liberal Arts for male students.

Ohio Wesleyan's first president, Edward Thomson, stated in his inaugural address on August 5, 1846 that the school was "a product of the liberality of the local people." This liberal philosophy contributed to Wesleyan's vocal opposition to slavery in the 1850s. In the annual celebration for George Washington's birthday in 1862, second president Frederick Merrick endorsed Ohio Wesleyan's "ideals of democracy" during his oration.

TO SEE THE REST OF THE HISTORY OF OWU, GO TO

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohio_Wesleyan_University


Ohio Wesleyan University Campus vvvv




























Richard M. Ross Art Museum displays portions of the Ohio Wesleyan University Permanent Collection as well as rotating exhibits and student artwork. vvvv










About the Central Ohio Symphony
For the past thirty years, the Central Ohio Symphony has served the central Ohio community and helps make Delaware one of Ohio’s “Best Hometowns” with its contributions to education, cultural enrichment, and economic development. 

Over the years, the ensemble has matured from a volunteer group to a 65 member professional ensemble. Large crowds regularly attend its holiday concerts and its free, outdoor July 4th concert draws thousands from all over central Ohio.

The Central Ohio Symphony has the distinction of being the only orchestra in Ohio with a budget of less than $1.5 million whose performances on tour are supported by the Ohio Arts Council. It has just been selected to participate in the “Ford Made in America” project as one of fifty orchestras nationwide to premier a composition by renowned composer Joseph Schwantner in 2010. 

Many businesses, foundations including the Delaware Community Foundation and the Ohio Arts Council, and individuals have given generously through the years to make the Central Ohio Symphony a success. vvvv










University Hall contains numerous administrative offices, including that of the President. It also houses Gray Chapel, one of the region's preeminent concert halls.vvvv










Slocum Hall houses the Offices of Admission and Financial Aid, The Transcript (the school newspaper), WSLN radio, Slocum Reading Room, and several classrooms.vvvv










University Hall. vvvv










Looking across the green. vvvv










Looking down the pedestrian mall. vvvv










Sturges Hall is home to the English and Humanities-Classics departments. vvvv




























Slocum Hall. vvvv



















University Hall. vvvv







































http://www.centralohiosymphony.org/

http://visit.owu.edu/map.html


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Delaware, Ohio. August 10th, 2009. VI

University Hall details.































































































































*Gott ist das Licht und der König.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More from German Village. This time, mostly between Park Street and Mohawk Street. Part One


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More from German Village. This time, mostly between Park Street and Mohawk Street. Part Two


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More from German Village. This time, mostly between Park and Mohawk Street. Part Three.

Mostly Park Street below.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Columbus Oktoberfest. September 27, 2009.


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Have all the guys been getting heavy into the sauce because they look kind of hammered?










Chadoh25 said:


>


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just some stuff from Downtown (Sorry about the quality. the weather was terrible today).


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice set


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

War Memorial. WWI


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

War Memorial. Spanish-American War


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More fromd Downtown. 

The Columbus Statue.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Next stop, the Ohio Supreme Court Building between Front Street and Civic Center Drive. I really like this building because of all the detail. This post will show the Front Street facade. Sorry about the quality. The weather sucked all day.

Walking from the Statehouse grounds to Front Street.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ohio Supreme Court. Front Street Facade.





















































































































































































Looking arcoss the street to the Lazarus building.










Look up State Street. 










Back to the Ohio Supreme Court Building

































































More to come...............


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More from the Ohio Supreme Court Building.

Civic Center Drive (being rebuilt in time for the Columbus bicentennial in 2012).










COSI across the Scioto River.










The Court.










The court, Huntington and Riffe Center buildings.










One of the Plaza's on either side of the court.




























Looking South on Front Street. I REALLY like these new condos!





































Back to the court.









































































Looking South on Civic Center Drive.










COSI










Looking across the Plaza



























































































Looking across the street.





































Heading home.

City Hall on Broad Street










Broad and High


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Random Downtown stuff. I


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Random Downtown stuff. II


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos from Columbus city areas are great too


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ohio Supreme Court Building. Civic Center Drive facade.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very cool tour of Columbus and Ohio...well done Chadoh


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

A quick stop on the Broad Street Bridge and then home 

City Hall and the statue of Columbus; A gift from the people of Genoa, Italy.




































































































Lincoln-Leveque


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

alitezar said:


> Very cool tour of Columbus and Ohio...well done Chadoh


THANKS!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> great photos chadoh25.
> I'm impressed with all those mausolea. they are classically designed and massively built.
> also the tombstones and the bas reliefs are really works of art.
> thanks for sharing them.


Thanks! I'm glad you liked them!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos of Columbus once again, lovely and great


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ^^^^


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

great collection of photos.
I'm at awe with those pictures of mausoleums and tombstones.


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

cool photos! that sushi bar made me hungry and crave for sushi! haha


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

@ Mark, THANKS BUD!

@ Aster, THANK YOU!


Winter of 2010










My building ^^^^

Walking down Town Street.














































Walking down State Street
































































To be continued!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Winter of 2010 II


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I got off work at 12:00 p.m. on Saturday and need to find something to do in order to stay awake. So I figured I woulf go out and get some photos before the next snow storm arrived on Monday. 


Italian Village. Winter of 2010. Part I


Warren Street




























Looking up Hamlet Street ^^^^ 





































Crossing Third/Summit Street.




























Heading south on Kerr Street.




























Intersection of Kerr and East Lincoln Street



















Walking down Kerr.



















Intersection of Kerr and Brickle Street










Looking down Kerr










Infill on Brickle below










Next stop, The Short North and Victorian Village.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Short North. Winter 2010. Part One

Walking down Brickle Street










Intersection of Brickle and High Street



















Walking north on High Street.










^^^^ This is called Chase Park. It's part of a series of "pocket parks" that were built along High street in the Short North 3 or 4 years ago. 
































































Next stop Italian Village...........


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Italian Village. Winter 2010. Part Two

Walking up East Hubbard

Italian Village Park below




























Looking down Kerr Street























































Next stop Voctorian Village....


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Victorian Village. Winter 2010. Part One

Walking down West Hubbard



















Part Street










Walking down Park Street towards Gooddale Park.





































Intersection of Park Street and Buttles Avenue. Gooddale Park is across the way.
































































Walking down Buttles Avenue




































































































Intersection of Buttles and Dennison Avenue










More to come later.....


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Victorian Village. Winter 2010. Part Two


Walking down Dennison





































Gooddale Park








































































































































Looking down Park


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

another set of beautiful photos. I'm always fascinated with those old
architecture and I'm jealous with the snow as we don't have one here.
thanks for your laborious effort *Chadoh25* and keep on posting pal.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Capricorn! I'm glad you enjoyed them! People often say Columbus is a boring cowtown with nothing to offer. But that's totally not true. Granted, it's no Vancouver;, which I love, but it does have alot of great old neighborhoods and it has alittle something for everyone! BTW, I LOVED Gastown when I was in BC back in Sept. Also, I adore Victoria!!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

German Village. Winter 2010. Part One.


I went out for some coffee and movies this evening. I took my camera with me and got a few shots of Schiller Park and Third Street.




























^^^^ My home parish, St. Mary's German Catholic Church on East Third Street.





































^^^^ The Book Loft, a German Village institution.

Schiller Park










The Great German Poet Friedrich Schiller





































Umbrella Girl




























More to come tomorrow (assuming I can dig my car out of the snow! LOL)


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful city in snow.
those old residential houses are really nicely designed.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW! Some VERY nice looking homes there!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

@ Skylark: THANKS! And yeah, I totally agree!

@ Poshbakerloo: Thanks, I'm glad you like them!

German Village. Winter 2010. Part Two

We begin on Third Street again.










Walking down Mohawk Street























































Mohawk and Kossuth Street










Looking down Kossuth towards Schmidt's Resturant; A German Village insitution and one of my favorite places to eat!



















Back on Mohwak.




























Crossing Whittier (Schiller Straße).










Looking up Whittier (Schiller).



















More to come...............


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

German Village. Winter 2010. Part Three.

Back to Schiller Park.

Reinhard Avenue




























Looking back on Mohawlk



















Back on Reinhard


















































































Corner of Reinhard and Jaeger Street










Walking down Jaeger Street.




























Looking down Siebert Street










Back on Jaeger Street




























More to come from the Schiller Park area........


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

German Village. Winter 2010. Part Four

Walking down Jaeger Street














































Intersection of Jaeger Street and Deshler Avenue 



















Deshler Avenue






















































































































































































































































































































































































































Looking up Third Steet



















Walking up Third Street














































The End!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo update Chad. that's one big effort and thanks for that.
I find Columbus a charming city with all those old neighborhoods of mansions
and richly designed buildings.
I'm glad you like Vancouver and Victoria.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> great photo update Chad. that's one big effort and thanks for that.
> I find Columbus a charming city with all those old neighborhoods of mansions
> and richly designed buildings.
> I'm glad you like Vancouver and Victoria.


Yeah, I agree. Despite what some say here in the midwest, I think Columbus has alot to offer, especially to GLBT persons. We have some great neighborhoods, job opprotunities, affordable housing, and lots to see and do. And if you prefer bigger cities, Chicago is about 6 hrs away and NYC is about 8 or 9 I think. I'm glad you enjoy my photos! I really like yours as well. Keep it up! Tschüß! 

Chad


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Corner of Town and Third Street


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates about Columbus city


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks bud! ^^


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Randon Rich Street. Downtown


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!! I like the one with the statues partially covered with snow!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I also like that one...


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

If you like that, then there are a few photos taken on the same day of the Schiller Statue in German Village!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And where are those photos? Here in this thread in oldest pages?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ And where are those photos? Here in this thread in oldest pages?


No, page ten. They're from the end of Feb, when we had those snow storms.


----------



## bizzybonita (Jul 3, 2006)

nice pixx


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

bizzybonita said:


> nice pixx


Thanks!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

South High Street

Not sure what "neighborhood" this falls under since High Street is the dividing line between The Brewery District and German Village.











Gay Bar called "Club Diversity".





High and Whittier Street.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More from South High Street




Columbus Männerchor. Looks like it needs a good cleaning!







Zion Lutheran Church.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Spring has sprung in Downtown Columbus. April 5th 2010. Part One











Franklin Street.




























More to come in a bit.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Chadoh25 said:


> South High Street


nice house specially this one ^^. this is one lovely neighborhood.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, South High Street has some lovely old Italianates!

Spring has sprung in Downtown Columbus. April 5th 2010. Part Two


Next stop, the Columbus Topiary Garden
































































More to come!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Spring has sprung in Downtown Columbus. April 5th 2010. Part Three


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Spring has sprung in Downtown Columbus. April 5th 2010. Part Four

Frankiln Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*University District. Iuka Ravine. April 14th, 2010. Part Two*

One of the things I love the most about Columbus is how green it is. You can be surrounded by trees and greenery and still be in the middle of one of the most populous neighborhoods in the city. 

Next stop, Iuka Park Between Summit/Third and Fourth Street.







































































































































































































Park sign on Fourth.



















Looking south on Fourth. This is typical of the housing stock in many parts of the area. Most of it is of course rented to students from OSU. 





































More to come later...


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*University District. Iuka Ravine. April 14th, 2010. Part Three*



















Apartment building on Summit/Third Street



















Typical 19th century apartment building on East 20th Avenue










Walking down Summit/Third Street










^^ I've always like the house on the right!



















^^ Homes on Indianola 










Frambes and Indianola Avenues










Frambes Avenue Homes




























The end.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*South Campus. Part One.

The area between Neil Avenue in the west and High Street in the east and 9th Avenue in the north and Fifth Avenue in the south.* 

Starting on Neil Avenue and 8th Avenue.




























Walking up King Avenue.










^^ St. Nicholas Russian Orthodox Church on the corner of King Avenue and Forsythe Avenue.


















































































^^ Almost to High Street.

On Forsythe Avenue.














































^^ Looking across Fifth Avenue.

Back up Forsythe Avenue.
































































^^ After WWII, the demographics of North and South Campus began to change. Students soon replaced homeowners in the area and along streets north of King Avenue, single family homes were often replaced with abominations like this set of apartment buildings on Forsythe. These things become more prevalent the further north you go, especially Between Neil Avenue and High Street. 

Back on King Avenue.



















Intersection of Neil and King Avenues



















More to come later....


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*South Campus. Part Two.*

Walking up Neil Avenue.




























^^ Looking north on Neil towards the OSU campus.










^^ Now looking south. 



















^^ You can see that the house on the left, like many in this neighborhood, has been cut up into a multi-unit building. In this area, whatever wasn't leveled for suburban style apartments was cut up into sometimes as many as three or four unit apartment buildings. One of my Ex boyfriends lived in a house on the eastside which suffered a similar fate and it cost his roommate thousands of dollars to repair and return the interior back to what it had been before. 










Another unfortunate old home.



















^^ The Neil Building, a new OSU dorm on Neil Avenue. Considering how horrible the ones on 11th Avenue are, these aren't half bad. Lord knows they could have been worse!










Looking south down Neil Again.





































^^ Scholars House West 










Hanley House on the left and Pomerene on the right.










Worthington Building on the left and Scholar House East on the right.

More to come Monday or Tuesday.

Tschüß!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Victorian Village and some Harrison West. Part One*


Starting off at Buttles Avenue.




























^^ St. Francis of Assisi Roman Catholic Church. Built in 1895










Horrible suburban apartments in the old Flytown neighborhood. These were built in the 70s I think after the older homes are apartments were leveled!










St. Francis again










Turning the corner onto Harrison Avenue.





































^^ More of those ugly damn apartments!




























Intersection of Harrison and West Hubbard Avenue.



















Walking up Hubbard

















































































































































More to come!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Victorian Village and some Harrison West. Part Two*

Heading towards Neil Avenue.



















^^ Neil Avenue



























































































^^ Neil and Wilbur Avenues

Walking down Wilbur Avenue









































































^^ Those ugly damn apartments again on Harrison.

More to come later....


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful set of pictures of residential houses and mansions.
Vancouver has also its share of _ugly_ simply-designed apartments 
like you have there in the last photo.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

@ Thanks Capricorn, I'm glad you enjoyed the tour!

*Victorian Village and some Harrison West. Part Three*




















First Avenue School










Intersection of Harrison and First Avenue. 

Walking up First Avenue













































































































^^ Neil and First Avenue.

Walking up Neil


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Victorian Village and some Harrison West. Part Four*

Heading down Second Avenue.



















^^ Looking up Neil Avenue




























^^ Delaware Avenue














































Entering Harrison West














































^^ Pennsylvania Avenue

Head up Third Avenue























































^^ Back on Neil Avenue.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Victorian Village and some Harrison West. Part Five*

Neil Avenue


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Victorian Village and some Harrison West. Part Six*


















































































































































The End


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

great photo updates.
those are nicely-designed houses.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

aster4000 said:


> great photo updates.
> those are nicely-designed houses.


@ aster4000, THANKS!

Arena District Arch


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice, amazing those new photos from Columbus :cheers:


----------



## Macedonia (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are houses are beautiful, great pictures!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

@ Christos, Thanks Bud!

@ Macedonia, I'm glad you like them!


*Grove City, May 5th 2010. Part One

Grove City, founded in 1852, is a city in Franklin County, Ohio, United States. The population was 27,075 at the 2000 census. It is a suburb of Columbus. In 2006, the population was estimated to be 31,820, and Grove City continues to be one of the fastest-growing suburbs of Columbus.

History

Grove City traces its beginnings to land grants bestowed upon Revolutionary War veterans General Daniel Morgan and Colonel William Washington. Hugh Grant, Jackson Township’s first white settler, set up a farm on a portion of this land near the turn of the eighteenth century.

In 1846, William Foster Breck purchased fifteen and a half acres from Grant’s son. In 1852, Breck and a commission of three other men laid out Grove City.
The community’s growth was steady and in March 1866, Grove City became an incorporated village. The first mayoral election was held in May of that year; town doctor Joseph Bulen was elected.

As the twentieth century approached, Grove City solidified its position as a “bedroom community” of Columbus with the completion of the Grove City and Greenlawn Street Railway. Though this railway ceased operations in the late 1920s, proximity to Columbus continued to spur growth and the village became a city on November 16, 1959.

Government

Grove City is operated based on a city charter that was originally written in 1958 and later amended in 1982. The charter gives the city's power to a Mayor, City Council and Administrator. Out of the three, the Administrator is the only appointed position, while the other two are elected.

Grove City is in Ohio's 15th congressional district, currently represented by Democrat Mary Jo Kilroy.

Cultural features

-The Gardens at Gantz Farm is a popular green thumb attraction. With over 200 yards, it is organized into three gardens: The Garden of Yesterday, The Garden of Today, and ----The Garden of Tomorrow. The Gardens are noted for their Aster alpinus ornamental flowers.
-The annual Grove City High School Alumni Softball Tournament has over ninety teams representing five decades of Grove City graduates. These teams compete in "the world's largest alumni tournament" on the last full weekend of July.
-Grove City features a historic town center, which hosts town-sponsored events such as the annual Arts in the Alley celebration, Boo on Broadway, as well as an annual -------Christmas parade. Moreover, the town center is home to a variety of bars, pubs, and shops.
-The Grove City High School Marching Band has won numeruos OMEA competitions and recently traveled to London, England, to participate in the London New Year's Parade. In 2009, the band traveled to Phoenix, Arizona and competed in a national competition, winning the overall competition(2nd field show, first parade marching). The program is internationally known, partly because of alumni such as Todd Fessler, nationally recognized flute player and Sean Robinette, conductor of the internationally known Robinette Performing Group.
-Central Crossing High School shelters all who appreciate fine arts. CCHS' theater department features a one of a kind performance for both cast and crew. The school puts on two performances each year, one play and one musical.
-Grove City is home to the Gap Inc. Online Order Processing Center, which processes online orders from Gap, Inc, Old Navy, Banana Republic, and Piperlime.
-Grove City is the home of the Columbus Comets women's professional American football team.
-Grove City is the broadcast location of radio station WWGV on 88.1 FM
-Grove City is the host of the annual Grove City Criterium, a road bicycle short-course (less than 5 km) race run on closed-off city center streets.
-Grove City is the home of the Beulah Park horse racing venue.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grove_City,_Ohio

http://www.visitgrovecityoh.com/


Starting off on Broadway/Rt 62.





































^^ Columbus Street, looking towards Broadway.













































































































^^ City Hall













































































































^^ City Hall.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Grove City and St. John Lutheran (German) Cemeteries*



















^^ My Great Great Grandparents.



















*Saint John's Lutheran Church Cemetery (also known as the German Lutheran Cemetery) is located on Grove City Road in Grove City, Ohio (Jackson Township, Franklin County). The cemetery is located towards the back of the Grove City Cemetery, in the southwest corner. It was established in 1860. 

Saint John's Lutheran church cemetery is very well taken care of. Almost all of the gravestones are still standing, although it does appear that there has been some vandalism since two of the statues are missing heads. If it wasn't for the sign, most people would probably think these graves were in the Grove City Cemetery since you have to access it by driving through Grove City Cemetery. *

http://www.graveaddiction.com/stjohngl.html

On a side note, I would guess 90% of the people buried here are German and from what I saw, atleast 75% of the grave stones were in German. Kinda cool eh?


----------



## Clevelumbus (Oct 26, 2006)

Great shots of C-bus! OSU alumni 2003-2008


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

@ Clevelumbus, Thanks!


Random Old Town East.

Broad Street



















Broad Street Presbyterian






































Apartment and courtyard on Broad Street



















Home on Broad










National Catholic Church on Broad Street










Church on Monroe Street.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Franklinton, Part One

Franklinton is a neighborhood in Columbus, Ohio. Lucas Sullivant, a Virginia born land surveyor, established Franklinton in 1797. It is bordered by the Scioto River on the east and north, Greenlawn Avenue on the south, and I-70 on the west. West Broad Street, or US 40, is one of the country's first roads and is Franklinton's main throughway.

Franklinton is the neighborhood immediately west of downtown. It gets its colorful nickname because much of the land lies below the level of the Scioto and Olentangy rivers, and a floodwall is required to contain the rivers and protect the area from devastating floods. The fertile, low-lying bottom land was ideal for farming, with the river serving as a direct connection to the Ohio River and beyond. (Just to the west of Franklinton is a group of smaller neighborhoods commonly referred to as "The Hilltop.") More recently, "The Bottoms" has been applied to describe the low socioeconomic status and comparatively high crime rate of the area.

According to the Franklinton Area Commission:

-Though Franklinton is the last downtown neighborhood to be redeveloped, it is actually the birth place of Columbus, settled 15 years before the city itself.

-Franklinton was once a separate city from Columbus, like the present-day cities of Bexley and Whitehall, which are both completely surrounded by the city of Columbus, but continue to exist as separate municipalities.

-Since the completion of the floodwall, the community redevelopment has included more than forty residential projects, a new firehouse, two new schools, new residential dorms at Mount Carmel Medical Center West and the exploration of countless commercial projects.

-This neighborhood has easy access to all of Columbus' major highways.

-The neighborhood is a recovering flood area.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklinton,_Columbus,_Ohio



















St. John Episcopal Church on Avondale Avenue. 

*Historic Columbus Schools*

*Avondale School, West Town Street

Built in 1891 at a cost of $49,000, and designed in the Richardsonian Romanesque style by architect David Riebel.*



























































































^^ Town Street










^^ Town Street


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

very nice update Chad!! i like the shot of the church with ivies in Monroe St!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

MarkHerz said:


> very nice update Chad!! i like the shot of the church with ivies in Monroe St!


Thanks Mark!

*Franklinton. Part Two

Historic Columbus Schools.

Sterling Middle School (Formerly West High School), Central Avenue*


































































^^ Brehl Avenue @ West Town Street.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Franklinton. Part Three

Historic Columbus Schools.

Bellows School, Bellows Avenue*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Franklinton. Part Three

Historic Columbus Schools.

Chicago School, Chicago Avenue*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Franklinton. Part Four

Historic Columbus Schools.

Dana School, Dana Avenue*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Lucas Sullivant Statue on the West bank of the Scioto and Downtown


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice sunny views of Columbus


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice sunny views of Columbus


Thanks Buddy!

*Marion Village. Part One

Historic Columbus Schools.

Barrett School, Deshler Avenue*








































































































































^^ Deshler Avenue.


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

WOW the architecture used in many of those schools is remarkably beautiful.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Marion Village. Part Two

Historic Columbus Schools.

Southwood School, Fouth Street *
































































^^ Fourth Street


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool photo update....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, very nice photo-update kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

those historic school buildings are richly designed and really massive which 
can stand the test of time.
those rows of residential houses are equally beautiful.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Summer in German Village. June 7th, 2010*

East Mohawk Street





































East Kossuth Street



















^^ Schmidt's Fudge Haus 



















^^ Schmidt's Restaurant 

Lancing Street



















Whittier Street










^^ Barcelona Restaurant














































Reinhard Avenue



















Schiller Park























































^^ Shakespeare in the Park





































^^ Whittier Street










^^ East Mohawk Street


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photo update Chad.
I never get tired of checking this out.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks!!!

*Columbus Gay Pride Parade and Festival. June 19th, 2010. Part One*



















































































































































































































































































































And finally, it wouldn't be Pride without hot boys on a truck!!!

More to come later......


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Columbus Gay Pride Parade and Festival. June 19th, 2010. Part Two*





















































































































































































Goodale Park


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Arena District randomness


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Brewery District, Scioto Audubon Metro Park. Part One*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Brewery District, Scioto Audubon Metro Park. Part Two*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again very nice updates Chad :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> For once again very nice updates Chad :cheers:


Thanks Buddy!

Random Olde Town East

Starting off on Hamilton Avenue

Below is a new Condo development





































^^ Shiloh Baptist Church on Mt Vernon Avenue



















But, like most inner city neighborhoods, there are some parts that aren't so nice.



















Back to Hamilton Avenue


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

cool photo update.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> cool photo update.


Thanks!!!!

*Easton Town Center, Columbus, Ohio. Part One*

WELCOME TO SUBURBIA!

http://eastontowncenter.com/

Starting off at Easton Way. BTW, there are no people because it was 8:30 a.m. and most of the stores didn't open till atleast 9:00 a.m.


















































































^^ Barnes and Noble Book Store across the street.





































^^ Cheesecake Factory (left) and Barnes and Noble (right) 









































































^^ Looking up Easton Square Place.




























More to come!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Easton Town Center, Columbus, Ohio. Part Two*


































































































































































































































More to come!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Easton Town Center, Columbus, Ohio. Part Three*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice updates once again Chad


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. Part One

Historic Columbus Schools.

Ft. Hayes High School, Cleveland Avenue*

*The land for Fort Hayes was purchased from Robert Neil on February 17, 1863, when Columbus was still in its infancy. Neil was a member of the same Neil family from whom the land to build Ohio State was later purchased. The military base here was called The Columbus Barracks from 1905 through December of 1922, when it was named after Ohio governor and later president Rutherford B. Hayes*. 



















^^ old school lamp post!










^^ Ohio National Gaurd building and beyond that Cleveland Avenue










^^ Shot Tower



















^^ Company C and Company A buildings. I have no clue as to their current use. But I can remember as a kid, both building were empty and in horrific shape.










^^ Arts Impact Middle School.










^^ Downtown in the distance.










^^ Shot Tower.




























^^ Company A building and HQ and Mess Hall building.










^^ Shot Tower again.










^^ Company A building and HQ and Mess Hall building










At this point, I think you can figure out the names of the pervious buildings.














































^^ HQ and Mess Hall building.

More to come later.......


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. Part Two

Historic Columbus Schools.

Ft. Hayes High School, Cleveland Avenue*

To see what some of these buildings looked like before they were renovated, please vist 

http://www.forgottenoh.com/FortHayes/forthayes.html



















^^ Estimates and Subsistence Department










^^ Unknown building. The one beside it on the right is the Drill Hall . 










^^ Drill Hall.










^^ Yet another unknown building beside the Drill Hall.




























Looking across the lawn to the HG and Mess Hall building.




























^^ Rear of "The Shot Tower". 










Again, I'm not sure what this building original use was, nor do I know what it's current use is in regards to the school.










^^ Company C building










^^ The Psy-Ops Building 










^^ Officers Quarters.




























The end


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

Easton town center looks like a nice place to chill. part of it reminds me of Rodeo Drive
in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

aster4000 said:


> Easton town center looks like a nice place to chill. part of it reminds me of Rodeo Drive
> in Beverly Hills.


Yeah, it's one of the better malls in town.

*Downtown Columbus. August 7th, 2010. Part One.*

Sorry about the quality. My camera blows and it was overcast when I went for my walk.

Looking at the former site of City Center Mall and the future site of Columbus Commons Metro Park. At some point in the futute it will be surround by new buildings.





































Below, the Annex and Rich @ Front Street. From is being turned into a two street from Broad to I-70/I-71.





































Below, the New Courthouse. I think it's ugly as sin, but that's just my personal opinion.










Courthouse and Great Southern Hotel (Now a Westin).










Main Street below. Basically, they're redoing the whole area. It's good to see investment downtown




























Next stop, the new Main Street Bridge.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown Columbus. August 7th, 2010. Part Two.*

New Main Street Bridge




























Below, Bridge under construction



















Below, Bicentennial Park under construction













































































































Below, East Rich Street










Below, Civic Center Drive










Walking up Town



















Old bank building on High And Town



















The end


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Good photos of the Drill and Mess Halls.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

I like those old beautiful buildings.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Downtown


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Downtown photos... cool, thanks Chad


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Downtown photos... cool, thanks Chad


THANKS!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*City of Grandview Height, Grandview Yard. October 19th, 2010. Part One.

For nearly six decades, the City of Grandview Heights, Ohio, was home to the nation’s largest refrigerated warehouse – representing hundreds of jobs and critical tax revenue for the City of Grandview Heights and the State of Ohio. In 2004, bankruptcy resulted in one million square feet of vacant warehouse space. As a result, the largely abandoned 90-acre site began to deteriorate and created a challenging Brownfield condition.

But still, the area between Third Avenue and Goodale Boulevard in Grandview Heights, only minutes away from The Ohio State University, represented a tremendous opportunity in the community. 

Nationwide Realty Investors is proud to be able to revitalize this valuable area. When complete, Grandview Yard will include 1.5 – 2 million square feet of commercial space with supporting parking garages, public streets, and pedestrian amenities. It will also include more than 600 residential units, conveniently located close to amenities such as coffee shops, restaurants, retail stores and useable green space. 

The master plan for Grandview Yard calls for a total investment of over $500M.*
http://www.grandviewyard.com/ThePlan/History.aspx





























walking up Gooddale Avenue














































^^ Urban Active as seen from the parking garage.



























































































More to come!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

City of Grandview Height. October 19th, 2010. Part Two.

Northwest Blvd





























































































































































































































































More to come later!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

hi Chad, you have nice thread and I regularly check it.
will appreciate if you limit the quantity of your photos to like say a hundred per page so others and myself with small capacity can see your pictures.
I'm using a public library computer now as mine froze and can't connect after I tried to open your thread last night. hope my working brother can fix it as soon as I'm home.
thanks anyways for showing your cities - a nice extensive photo tours.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Will do! Thanks for checking them out!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Easton Towne Center, Columbus. Part Two.*

Around 10:00 a.m.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ For once again amazing and very nice photos from Columbus, Chad :cheers:


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

I like Easton Town Center for its art deco buildings.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Christos and Aster4000

Yeah, of the three newer malls (Easton, Polaris, and Tuttle), I prefer Easton. Plus, when I was at Ohio Dominican University, it was the closes one and therefore the one my friends and I spent the most time at. I just wish there was more housing there, like at Cracker Park in Westlake (Suburban Cleveland). Polaris is okay I guess. Not a big fan of Tuttle though. It’s no different than any other indoor mall.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Arena District in December 2010.*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots as usual Chad and good job for that classical arch.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^Thanks!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Random Christmas stuff in Downtown.

Franklin Avenue.










Broad Street 

Museum of Art










State Auto Insurance.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jefferson Avenue




























^^ 51 North Jefferson Avenue is home to The Columbus Council on World Affairs, The Columbus Gay Men's Chorus, and the Columbus Historical Society



















^^ 57 North Jefferson Avenue (Left) is home to Agape Global Ministries Inc, Columbus Christian Eumenical Journal, Columbus International Program, Friends of the Near Eastside, Interfaith Association of Central Ohio, International Visitors Council, Rory Krupp, and the Macedonian-American Friendship Association. 

61 North Jefferson Avenue (Right) is home to Access HealthColumbus, Columbus Landmarks Foundation, GJ Hunter Creations, and Ohio Association of Free Clinics.



















^^ 65 North Jefferson Avenue is home to The Carriage House, Academy for Leadership and Governance, Jefferson Center Administrative Offices, and Vorys Gallerie and Conference Room.

67 North Jefferson is home to The Columbus Metropalitian Area Church Council, Community Mediation Services of Central Ohio, and One Human Family Workshops.










^^ Thuber House



























































































^^ 92 North Jefferson Avenue (Right) is home to NARAL Pro-Choice Ohio, Ohio Lantino Arts Association, Ohio Religious Coalition for Reproductive Choice, and Strategies Against Violence Everywhere.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Random stuff from the Columbus College of Art and Design.



















^^ New Dorms


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo updates.
nice residential neighborhood, likewise, the display of the depiction of Jesus' birth.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> great photo updates.
> nice residential neighborhood, likewise, the display of of the depiction of Jesus' birth.


Thanks! It's okay, I find the State Auto Nativity to be a bit busy for my taste!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Gay Street updates and Main Library


















































































Fifth Street










Gay Street














































Main Libray, Grant Avenue


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*The Ohio Statehouse. Part one. *














































Inside the Statehouse.
































































More to come.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*The Ohio Statehouse. Part two. *

I apologize for the quailty of some of the photos. It's pretty dark in parts of the statehouse and my little camera doesn't do well in those situations.

The Grand Staircase.












































































































































































More to come later.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Loved the statehouse. Columbus looks very orderly, quiet and peaceful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## simms3 (Jan 23, 2006)

Love the new townhouses. Can I use a couple of those photos on a local forum on another website to provide an example if I credit you and provide a link?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely and very nice new photos, Chad


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool pics. Looks like there are not really a lot of people in the streets of Columbus. Is this what it's usually like?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ni3lS said:


> Cool pics. Looks like there are not really a lot of people in the streets of Columbus. Is this what it's usually like?


There are people there, it just depends on where you are and when. American downtowns aren't like other places. They tend to be very 9-5 oriented. Plus most people live in the burbs. The last set were taken on a Sunday evening. Also people often ask me not to photograph them, so I just focus on the buildings.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*The Ohio Statehouse. Part three.*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the statehouse is rich in designs, the carvings, gilts and material of marbles of varied colors.. 
it can be passed as a palace.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*The Ohio Statehouse. Part four.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice interior photos from Ohio Statehouse; for those photos you asked for permission or something like that, or not?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

The Statehouse is magnificent, thanks for all your updates, I have spent some time going through your pics and they are fabulous


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

@ Thanks Christos! No, it's open to the public for the most part. Only the offices are private I believe.

@ SYDNEY, Thanks for taking the time to look at them, I apperciate it!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*The Ohio Statehouse. Part five. *

The museum under the Statehouse































































































































More to come.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*The Ohio Statehouse. Part six.* 

The museum under the Statehouse









































































































































More to come.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*The Ohio Statehouse. Part seven. *

The museum under the Statehouse



























































































Coming out the Senate wing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As well very nice photos from Ohio Statehouse again, Chad :cheers:


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

stunning building and great museum pieces.
and that map of the state is a piece of art too.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks! I'm happy to hear you enjoyed my toir of that Statehouse!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Construction Updates. Part One.*


Downtown. Columbus Commons (site of the former City Center Mall). Feb 2, 2011



















^^ You can see the New Franklin County Common Pleas Court on the upper right hand side. 










^^ Restored Lazarus Dept Store Building. Now offices.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Construction Updates. Part Two.*

Downtown from Franklinton. Feb 2 2011



















Construction on the new Main Street Bridge below.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Construction Updates. Part Three.*

Franklinton. Feb 2 2011

*The Deardurff House, located at 72 South Gift Street in the Franklinton neighborhood of Columbus, is the oldest known structure in Franklin County to still be located on its original foundation – other older structureshave been moved from their original location. Public records suggest that the Deardurff House was built in 1807; a mere four years after Ohio became a state. The 2-story, log cabin portion of the house was built by David Deardurff, the 21-year old son of Abraham Deardurff, one of the first settlers of Franklinton. The Deardurff family arrived in Franklinton from Pennsylvania in 1798. The front room of the original log cabin was used as a post office in the early 1800s. It appears that the rear addition was added ca. 1860. Between 1815and 1950 the house was lived in by many different families. The property was listed on the National Register of Historical Places in 1973.

The owner of the property, Mr. Walt Reiner, has committed to restoring the house in a historically accuratemanner. Prior to the restoration work, Mr. Reiner wishes to have archaeological investigations undertaken in anattempt to recover any additional information about the building and its past occupants. Hardlines DesignCompany, an architecture, planning, and cultural resources management firm based in Columbus, submitted a proposal to conduct this work that included the donation of some labor and all materials, and the use of volunteers in an effort to maximize neighborhood and student participation in this interesting investigation.*

http://www.columbuslandmarks.org/advocacy/deardurff-house.php

Restoration work




























^^ The space between the two homes will be a park. I believe the green house will be renovated as well. You can see Downtown Columbus in the background!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Construction Updates. Part Four.*

Weinland Park. Feb 8 2011

Wagenbrenner Co.’s mixed-used development at the former D.L. Auld Co. site on Fourth is finally starting. So far it looks like they are rebuilding the street. More will be coming I'm sure.










^^ Looking down Grant.










^^ Future Weinland Park lofts.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Construction Updates. Part Five*

Gay Street Condo updates. Feb 13th, 2011














































All photos by me.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Downtown Columbus as seen from the hill of Wyman Woods Park in Grandview.
































































All photos by me.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Random Downtown. Feb 14th, 2011

River South area





































South Ludlow Street










Town Street










High Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Random Columbus State Community College photos.














































^^ Umm, kinda creepy!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, I better get this out of the way before I post. Okay folks, I will be posting photos from the protest going on at the statehouse. I am doing this so people can see what's going on. I do not have an agenda here and I'm not trying to push one. I'm just observing what's going on. Do NOT ask me to state my opinion on the protest because I will say it's none of your darn business. If you wish to comment, PLEASE keep it clean and civil. This is my thread and I will NOT tolerate BS, or name calling (Nazi, Commie, Socialist Scum...) from ANYONE. I don't care if you are a Democrat or a Republican. I'm not in the mood for anyones crap and if you act a fool, I will let a moderator know and I will ask him to delete your comments! If ANY of this is unclear, please let me know! We're all adults here so lets act like it.


Now, On to the photos.

*Feb 22, 2011. Part One*




















































































































































































































































More to come later. Remember, KEEP THE COMMENTS CLEAN & CIVIL!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice new photos from Columbus, Chad


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*No on 5 Protest. Feb 22, 2011. Part Two*


























































































































































^^ You can see a reporter for CNN on the left.



















^^ Walter Allen from Fox 28 News




























^^ CNN again























































More to come later.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I like your coverage of the protest.
It makes the city so alive and I like the humors on some of the writings in the placards 
they make me laugh.
and the protesters are in good mood, some are smiling.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Indeed! lol People were pretty worked up that day! At one point I was asked if I was a Tea Bagger! I said "Oh God No, I'm a a Democrat with a BIG D!" LOL


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. April 15th, 2011. Part One*

Well it was another beautiful spring day so I decided to go for a walk. Here is what I saw.
































































City Hall. Front Street





































Gay Street



















Marconi Street



















^^ Broad Street Bridge over the Scioto River and COSI in the distance










^^ Federal Courthouse and the Santa Maria



















^^ Old Police HQ and AEP in the distance

Broad Street





































^^ Christopher Columbus. A Gift from Genoa, Italy.



















^^ Inscribed above one of the doors! It is indeed a worthy capital of a great state!





































More to come later.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. April 15th, 2011. Part Two*

High Street and Columbus Commons mostly



























































































Park on the corner of Town and Third Streets


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Harrison West. Harrison Park Development. April 2011.*










^^ Older doubles on West First Avenue. 

Harrison Park Development. Old is new again!



















^^ Perry Street



















Harrison Park Place



















^^ In the distance is Rt 315 and new offices going up along Olentangy River Road. Beyond that is Grandview Yards (Please see _Suburban Columbus Development Thread_) and the City of Grandview Heights. 



















^^ Garages behing the homes.

Perry Street again.



















^^ BTW, one of these homes can be yours for the super low price of *$539,900*. LOL 










*Goodbye from Harrison West.*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great shots and I'm particularly impressed with the great workmanship 
of the city hall's entrance doors.
the city is truly a worthy great capital of the state.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Dublin, Ohio. May 5th, 2011. Part One

Dublin is a city in Franklin, Delaware, and Union counties in the U.S. state of Ohio. The population was 41,751 at the 2010 census. Dublin is a suburb of Columbus, Ohio. Approximately 57,000 people live within the Dublin school district.[citation needed]

Each year in late May or early June, the city hosts the Memorial Tournament, a stop on golf's PGA Tour. Consequently, a large number of golf aficionados choose to make Dublin their home. There are also several other golf courses in Dublin. The Riviera Golf Club is home to the American-Italian Golf Association. Tartan Fields Golf Club, which hosted the LPGA's Wendy's Championship for Children from 2002 through 2006, is also in Dublin. Dublin also has a public golf course financed by the city, as well as the Nicklaus-designed Country Club at Muirfield.

Other annual events include the 4th of July music event, a St. Patrick's Day parade, and the Dublin Irish Festival, which is one of America's largest Irish festivals.

History

Although its earliest settlements date back to 1802, the village that came to be known as Dublin didn't begin to take shape until the arrival of the Sells family of Huntingdon, Pennsylvania. Brothers Peter and Benjamin Sells purchased 400 acres (1.6 km²) of land on the west banks of the Scioto River as a gift for their brother John. In 1808, John Sells brought his family to the region, and by 1810 he had begun to survey lots for the new village with his partner, an Irish gentleman named John Shields. According to historians, Shields is responsible for naming the town after his birthplace of Dublin, Ireland.

"If I have the honor conferred upon me to name your village, with the brightness of the morn, and the beaming of the sun on the hills and dales surrounding this beautiful valley, it would give me great pleasure to name your new town after my birthplace, Dublin, Ireland."

In 1970, Dublin was still a small town with only 681 residents. However, the construction of Interstate 270 facilitated a population boom, spearheaded by the acquisition of major corporate headquarters such as Ashland Inc and Wendy's International. In addition, the growth of the Muirfield Village Golf Club and its residential subdivision attracted a large number of affluent citizens to the rapidly growing suburb. Dublin was officially declared a city in 1987, after reaching a population of 5,000 residents.

As part of this boom Dublin significantly expanded its area, annexing parts of both Washington Township and Perry Township.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dublin,_Ohio

This is just my own personal opinion, but as far as I'm concerned, Dublin is one of the LEAST impressive suburbs of Columbus. Hell, up until 1970, it only had a population of 681. Now it has over 41,000 residents. And most of them live in your typical sprawling subdivisions. Even "Old Dublin" is really nothing more than a glorified village. One thing is for sure, I may work there, but I will never live there, EVER!

We begin our tour at the Dublin Cemetery on Bridge Street a.k.a. 33/161.



























































































^^ in an attept to make "Old Dublin" feel more like a proper town, there has been a consider amount of infill. Most of it has been built in a style which imitates what one might have seen many decades ago in small communities throughout Ohio. It's sort a country version of what one would see in New Albany with it's faux colonials. 










^^ In Dublin we like to celebrate all things Irish. Which is sort of odd considering the first families to live in this area were mostly Germans. Hence the reason for Dublin-Coffman (Yes, it is a incorrect spelling) High School.










^^ Old fire station

More to come later.......


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Dublin, Ohio. May 5th, 2011. Part Two*



















High Street


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great and very nice views from those towns; are suburbs of Columbus?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great and very nice views from those towns; are suburbs of Columbus?


Yeah, Dublin, Hillard, Grandview Heights, Groveport, Bexley, Grove City, Westerville, Worthington, and Obetz are all suburbs of Columbus. There are more of course.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*A quick walk through OTE. May 6th, 2011.*

Oak and 18th Street.



















^^ These businesses are all pretty new. I suspect that before the decade is out, these abandoned apartments will be renovated. 

Hoffman Avenue




























^^ This home is one of dozens which have already been renovated. 



















^^ This home appears to be in the middle of a renovation.










^^ a look down Madison Avenue.










Broad Street





































^^ The Hammond Center. Formerly Buckeye Insurance.

Ohio Avenue










A string of empty homes. Again, I feel pretty sure that these homes will see new life before the end of the decade.

The end


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Civil War demo at Capital Sqaure. May 7th, 2011*

Of course I only caught the tail end of it because I was in Grove City till about 2:00 p.m.

On a side note, I am proud members of my family fought in defense of the Union!


















































































Sadly it started to rain....again. So the ladies started to gather everything up.



























































































The end.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Scioto Mile. Downtown.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Scioto Mile. Downtown.*




































































































The end


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*German Village.*

Third Street.










Lazelle Street










Beck Street


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually very nice photos from Columbus, Chad :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow!! :shocked: I had no idea about that German village! One more reason to visit Columbus!! kay:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> Wow!! :shocked: I had no idea about that German village! One more reason to visit Columbus!! kay:


If you do, let me know, you can crash at my place.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

@ TB Here is a video on German Village from WOSU 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrRgPFbEAkg


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*German Village. *

Beck Street

Frank Fetch Park























































South 6th Street


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks, Chadoh! I am enjoying the photos and the video! :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

German Village.

South Fourth Street

Jürgens Bakery 










Fourth and Jackson Street


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this city is really neat and well maintained
and nice residential neighborhood too
with lots of trees and nicely designed houses.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Otto Racecar (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the columbus pics!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Greenlawn Cemetery in the fall.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love graveyards!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I love graveyards, too. My mother did, too. She always wanted to stop and look at graveyards. It annoyed my father and he would call her a gravedigger.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

The German Village is stunning - thanks for all the gr8 pics mate.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ya'll. I got more coming!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Greenlawn Cemetery in the fall.*


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Cool tombstones. And German Village looks sweet.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Greenlawn Cemetery in the fall.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Expat said:


> Cool tombstones. And German Village looks sweet.


It is indeed! I love GV, OTE and Victorian and Italian Villages! :cheers:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Chadoh25 said:


> It is indeed! I love GV, OTE and Victorian and Italian Villages! :cheers:


Chadoh, What is OTE? Are Victorian & Italian Villages neighborhoods in Columbus?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Expat said:


> Chadoh, What is OTE? Are Victorian & Italian Villages neighborhoods in Columbus?


Yeah, they are all neighborhoods in central Columbus. OTE is Old Town East (Or sometimes spelled Olde Towne East). It's a neighborhood directly east of Downtown. I live near the border of OTE and Downtown on the Downtown side. I-71 and Parsons is the dividing line. OTE is were the old Gov's mansion is and where the wealthy lived from about the 1850s to about the 1930s. The neighborhood is in transition currently. Back in the early 2000's a movie was made about the neighborhoods transition from a mostly poor minority neighborhood to a upper middle class, white and gay neighborhood. It's called Flag Wars. It's very interesting.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

That movie sounds VERY interesting.

Unfortunately, I have been to Columbus only once & just overnight. We stayed downtown in a hotel and had dinner in a wonderful neighborhood just north of Downtown. I need to give Columbus a proper visit.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Greenlawn Cemetery in the fall.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Greenlawn Cemetery in the fall.*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics of Columbus....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usuall, nice photos from Columbus


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Greenlawn Cemetery in the fall.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

There's something fascinating about cemeteries but I always feel "guilty" taking pics there - invasive in a way but I am glad that you plucked up the courage to share these with us - cheers mate :colgate:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks bud! I'm happy to hear you enjoyed them!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Greenlawn Cemetery in the fall.*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm impressed with those mauselea, statues and bas reliefs and these really 
worth a visit. thanks Chad for showing them.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Greenlawn Cemetery in the fall.*












































































































































































































































THE END!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Short North December 3rd, 2011. Part One*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice updates....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*July 2012.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*The Ohio State University. August 18, 2012. *


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely! the city looks so clean and perfect.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks!!! For the midwest, Columbus is pretty clean! LOL


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

More from OSU


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

High Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

what makes this city outstanding are those beautifully built buildings in the old architecture. Isn't this a nice place to live with clean air and less traffic hassle?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> what makes this city outstanding are those beautifully built buildings in the old architecture. Isn't this a nice place to live with clean air and less traffic hassle?


I think Columbus is a great place to live. And as far as traffic goes, well, I've seen worse. Depends on the time of day!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful city!
I just want to let you know I always check this thread so please keep on posting.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

what a lovely and charming place Columbus is, thanks for sharing your photos....:cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

beautiful I just love it.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Short North. August 2012*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Victorinan Village. August 2012*


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

gorgeous! have a happy holiday Columbus.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks! You as well!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Arena District. Jan 5th, 2013. *


----------



## cuiti78 (Sep 15, 2007)

Great pictures! Lovely city! My sister lives there, she´s doing some research at OSU. I will be visiting Columbus in September 2013, so keep posting!:nocrook:
I can´t wait to see Columbus by myself!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time here, and all I can say is Columbus is a really pretty place indeed. The Arena District pics make me want to go there and see the sights of the city that sports Ohio State University, and I really see myself walking through your Downtown area. Fantastic shots, dude... Keep it coming! kay:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool photos.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks bud!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Arena District. Feb 8th, 2013. *


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Now these are among the best photos from Columbus you've taken so far from all the images on your collection:



















I am truly surprised that despite the fact that Columbus has been a traditional Rust Belt city, it has rebounded from tons of factories and became a modern city that it is today. I especially love the contrast of winter on the bottom with the summer on the top: I can truly sense the beauty of the city from two completely different seasons, and it makes me want to ask Delta or United to open up a nonstop from San Francisco to Columbus (since the only city in California to have such service is from Los Angeles).

Magnificent shots, my friend! Well done! :applause: and :cheers2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics, thanks for sharing Chadoh. :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Victorian Village. Feb 2012*

_Neil Avenue_


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Very lovely and charming houses! I especially like the house with a castle tower on a corner: it reminds me of castle towers I've seen before in cartoons and movies. And the wide streets and island sidewalks make the village a pleasant place to live in indeed...

By the way, is it really Victorinan Vilage? I sense that it should've been Victorian Village...


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Victorian Village. Feb 2012*

_Neil Avenue_

















































































































































^^ I LOVE this house!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely update. The Victorian Village is gorgeous....any idea how much is the average fair market value of those houses?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

DWest said:


> lovely update. The Victorian Village is gorgeous....any idea how much is the average fair market value of those houses?


Thanks bud. Depending on the house/condo, I think you're looking at anywhere from 250,000 up to 500,000 for one of the larger homes. I've seen homes in Harrison Park, in the Harrison West neighborhood go for 275,000 to 350,000. And those are new. The Gayborhoods are very desirable areas! lol


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Some very characterful homes there. I love the porches - so American!

Are these upper working-class/lower middle-class homes? That's my feeling.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Wow! Some very characterful homes there. I love the porches - so American!
> 
> Are these upper working-class/lower middle-class homes? That's my feeling.


LOL None of the above. The people who own these homes are lawyers, doctors, and other professionals. I would be considered middle class and there is no way I or any of my co-workers could ever afford a condo there, much less a house!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Chadoh25 said:


> LOL None of the above. The people who own these homes are lawyers, doctors, and other professionals. I would be considered middle class and there is no way I or any of my co-workers could ever afford a condo there, much less a house!


Is that because they are fairly down-town? Inner city? In which case I can see why the expense. I'm just so expecting of American middle class homes to have big front lawns and drives.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Is that because they are fairly down-town? Inner city? In which case I can see why the expense. I'm just so expecting of American middle class homes to have big front lawns and drives.


Yes and no. Being close to Downtown helps. The villages (Italian, Victorian, and German) have all been gentrified over the last 40 years. Plus Victorian Village borders High Street and the Short North Arts District. I think what you are picturing is suburban America, which tends to have more of the weath than Columbus. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victorian_Village

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Short_North


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Too many wonderful homes indeed! I'll tell you: those homes have much more character than those I see in suburbia because even in the tiniest of details (especially with the windows and brick construction), I can say that those homes are more unique and better-looking than the cookie-cutter houses I see here. And by the way, how close is Victorian Village from Ohio State University?

Again, you have some of the best residential photos I've seen so far—if not the most splendid! :hug: and :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely Victorian houses and I picked up the one you chose (post 509/pic 15). Any idea how much is its cost?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*German Village. March 9, 2013*

Third Street


021 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


023 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


025 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


029 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


032 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


033 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


035 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


037 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


043 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


045 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


048 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


052 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


055 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


057 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


062 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


063 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


065 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


067 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


072 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


073 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


077 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


082 by chadmichael17, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Too many wonderful homes indeed! I'll tell you: those homes have much more character than those I see in suburbia because even in the tiniest of details (especially with the windows and brick construction), I can say that those homes are more unique and better-looking than the cookie-cutter houses I see here. And by the way, how close is Victorian Village from Ohio State University?
> 
> Again, you have some of the best residential photos I've seen so far—if not the most splendid! :hug: and :cheers:


Victorian Village and OSU are both on High Street and going north to south, they are seperated by Weinland Park and Dennision Place.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> lovely Victorian houses and I picked up the one you chose (post 509/pic 15). Any idea how much is its cost?


Coudn't tell you. But if it's along Neil Avenue it could be between $275,000 and $500.000 depending on the property. Nothing in this area is cheap unless it's a total dump. But in the three years I've lived in central Columbus, I've never seen one of those in that area. If you want something cheaper, you need to look at Dennison Place or Harrison West. Or if you want a fixer upper, Weinland Park is a good bet. It's in the middle of a major transformation.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*German Village. March 9, 2013*


C (36) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


C (37) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


C (38) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


C (39) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


C (40) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


C (42) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


C (44) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


C (45) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (47) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (49) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (50) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (51) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (52) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (53) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (54) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

German Village seems to be a peaceful residential neighborhood, and those apartments and homes made of brick look wonderfully preserved over time! Not only it maintains the uniformity of the neighborhood, but I can truly sense the community's unique charm... add to that the cobblestone streets that go through the lovely brick structures. Makes me want to spend a few minutes in that neighborhood, take pics, and feel inspired by how the community was built in the first place... love those snaps, Chad! :hug:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

I could quite easily live in the Victorian Village - just my kind of thing. Awesome stuff mate, you brought a smile to my dial


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

I love those red-bricked houses of different shapes and sizes.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*German Village. March 9, 2013*


D (55) by chadmichael17, on Flickr



D (56) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (58) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (59) by chadmichael17, on Flickr



D (60) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (62) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (63) by chadmichael17, on Flickr



D (64) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (65) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (66) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (67) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (68) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (69) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (70) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (72) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (73) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (74) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (75) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (76) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (77) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (78) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (79) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


D (80) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

German Village is quite a nice neighborhood, your photos show it well :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice new photos from Columbus, Chad


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That looks like a very pleasant neighbourhood.

I get the distinct impression that you have German ancestry and/or connections?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> That looks like a very pleasant neighbourhood.
> 
> I get the distinct impression that you have German ancestry and/or connections?


That would be correct. My family came from Ulm in 1759 and settled in PA.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^when I think of Ulm, what comes to my mind is that quite a large and beautiful cathedral which I think is its landmark.
BTW, I love those red-bricked houses, they are massively built which can stand the test of time.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Italian Village. March 2013.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Italian Village. March 2013.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Italian Village. March 2013.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Italian Village. March 2013.*

St. Joseph's Italian Catholic Church.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

When I look at pictures of U.S cities, especially those in the interior, I always get the impression of temporary lodgings in a vast, natural landscape.

What is the natural landscape & climate of Ohio?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice updates from Columbus, Chad


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely specially that areas where houses are built in red bricks.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Italian Village looks really pleasant and warm, with the red bricks found on many homes bringing in a sense of fuzziness and a welcoming atmosphere. Add to that the charm of the outside patios facing the street and the bald trees that dominate the scenery late-winter, and those really show charm and beauty to an already magnificent city as Columbus. I am pleasantly surprised at how much diversity your state capital has, and while many of the streets have narrow sidewalks, the village's intrigue makes me want to walk around those streets myself to get a feel of how the community is linked to the bigger city.

St. Joseph's Catholic Church, on the other hand, is a magnificent structure made of yellow brick, and those stained glass images of Catholic symbols truly make a strong connection to the Italian Village. While the design may look more American than Italian, the overall feel of the church resonates very well with the rest of the community, in that it keeps with the theme of bricks and mortar being a dominant feature in the area, and it looks really compact that I am impressed at how intricate the exterior looks like... I will expect the same too for the interior if you've got a chance to see it. And by the way, that Wonder Bread sign reminds me of the bread-making factory that also exists here in the Bay Area... how much of Columbus was a manufacturing area prior to World War II, and how much industry is left in the city? And is there a food manufacturing facility in the city that still operates today?

Splendid snaps again, Chad! :hug:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Italian Village. March 2013.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> When I look at pictures of U.S cities, especially those in the interior, I always get the impression of temporary lodgings in a vast, natural landscape.
> 
> What is the natural landscape & climate of Ohio?


I mean it's a big state so it can change alot depending on the region. Ohio summers can be hot and humid and the winters can be long, and if your in the snowbelt east of Cleveland, very white.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Italian Village looks really pleasant and warm, with the red bricks found on many homes bringing in a sense of fuzziness and a welcoming atmosphere. Add to that the charm of the outside patios facing the street and the bald trees that dominate the scenery late-winter, and those really show charm and beauty to an already magnificent city as Columbus. I am pleasantly surprised at how much diversity your state capital has, and while many of the streets have narrow sidewalks, the village's intrigue makes me want to walk around those streets myself to get a feel of how the community is linked to the bigger city.
> 
> St. Joseph's Catholic Church, on the other hand, is a magnificent structure made of yellow brick, and those stained glass images of Catholic symbols truly make a strong connection to the Italian Village. While the design may look more American than Italian, the overall feel of the church resonates very well with the rest of the community, in that it keeps with the theme of bricks and mortar being a dominant feature in the area, and it looks really compact that I am impressed at how intricate the exterior looks like... I will expect the same too for the interior if you've got a chance to see it. And by the way, that Wonder Bread sign reminds me of the bread-making factory that also exists here in the Bay Area... how much of Columbus was a manufacturing area prior to World War II, and how much industry is left in the city? And is there a food manufacturing facility in the city that still operates today?
> 
> Splendid snaps again, Chad! :hug:


Columbus was never a huge industrial city the way Cleveland, Cincy, and Youngstown were. The big employers in Columbus has always been government, education, insurance, banking, and so on.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Italian Village. March 2013.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Italian Village. March 2013.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, very nice updates from Columbus


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks my friend!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Italian Village. March 2013.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice photos; keep them coming


----------



## SturmBeobachter (Jun 10, 2013)

I really hope that some day I would get chance to visit USA and Columbus is on my list for sure.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Been to Columbus once , one day I just wanted to take a long drive ( at the time I was feeling sad but I am much better now ) went to Columbus by myself and just explored the city , I love it and I even made a couple of good friends which I am still in contact with , I almost moved there but I found a good job here in Orlando FL , which I also like , Columbus in my opinion is really nice 
Thanks for the pics


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I take it that the above homes are in a blue-collar area? It is nice to see grass verges.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> I take it that the above homes are in a blue-collar area? It is nice to see grass verges.


No, not anymore. They were built for Blue Collar workers when the area was more of an minority (immigrants from Italy, German, Greece, and so on) neighborhood and the residents worked in near by factories. But today the homes have been restored and renovated and are now occupied by most white collar people. Alot of gay folks live in this area as well. Most of the neighborhoods north of downtown, areas like Victorian and Italian Village are middle to upper class neighborhoods. They've all pretty much been gentrified.


----------



## emu5088 (Jun 20, 2011)

Chadoh, thank you very much for showcasing your fine city! Columbus really impressed me, it seems to have a nice mix of old and new. As someone with strong German heritage (My grandfather came right over from Leipzig, Germany), I absolutely love the German Village pictures! It looks to be a lovely historical and residential area- great to see Columbus preserving its German heritage!

That building- The LeVeque Tower..wow! What a gem! I'm also curious about that archway in the arena district, I think. Was it part of some larger structure? When was it built? I love that too, and the murals are amazing.

I never knew Ohio had an Erie Canal of its own-very interesting! 

How do you like living in Ohio? I've only passed through Cleveland, Columbus, and Cincinnati- always wanted to explore them. What are your thoughts on the other two big Ohioan cities? 

Most, if not all the pictures linked through Photobucket I can't see though, unfortunately- not sure if there is anything on my end I could to do see them- seems like the website has a bandwidth limit on how many images can be linked externally.

Sorry for the long post-thanks for the photos- keep them coming! :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

emu5088 said:


> Chadoh, thank you very much for showcasing your fine city! Columbus really impressed me, it seems to have a nice mix of old and new. As someone with strong German heritage (My grandfather came right over from Leipzig, Germany), I absolutely love the German Village pictures! It looks to be a lovely historical and residential area- great to see Columbus preserving its German heritage!
> 
> That building- The LeVeque Tower..wow! What a gem! I'm also curious about that archway in the arena district, I think. Was it part of some larger structure? When was it built? I love that too, and the murals are amazing.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud, I'm happy to hear you enjoyed my photos! My family came from Ulm. I think they arrived around 1759 if I'm not mistaken. Also had family from Breslau. I love Ohio. People often think about it as just a boring "square state", but I always find something to do and see. I live in Downtown Columbus and love it. By Midwestern standards, Columbus is very clean and safe. The economy is also pretty good here. I'm not much of a fan of Cleveland but I do like Cincy. I go to Mass (auf Deutsch) at Old St. Mary's in Over the Rhine about once every two or three months. I love the architecture in Cincy.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Whetstone Park of Roses. Clintonville. Columbus, Ohio. May 2013*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Whetstone Park of Roses. Clintonville. Columbus, Ohio. May 2013*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Whetstone Park of Roses. Clintonville. Columbus, Ohio. May 2013*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Whetstone Park of Roses. Clintonville. Columbus, Ohio. May 2013*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Franklin Park neighborhood. Summer 2013*

Franklin Park and Franklin Park Conservatory.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. Summer 2013*

Franklin Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. Summer 2013*

Topiary Gardens.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. Summer 2013*

Topiary Gardens


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. Summer 2013*

Gay Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. Summer 2013*

Main Street



^^ Hartman building. Corner of Main and 4th Street









Below, entrance to the Great Southern Theater


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great collection of nice pictures from a lesser known but interesting city. I like the skyline with the gorgeous LeVeque Tower, the green suburbs with fancy houses and the snowy pics in earlier posts.
Keep on the good work my friend! :cheers1:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Benonie! Yeah, The LeVeque is by far the best skyscraper downtown. Sadly none of the others match it. But still, there are other building downtown that are small and just as nice! I LOVE the Ohio Theatre, The Great Southern, and the Old Post Office building.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I looked it up and yes, they're great. That theater has got a gorgeous interior and the Post Office a stunning facade. Such buildings give the city a heart and soul!


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice cities

slds.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Columbus :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks, guys!


----------

